# THE R.ROAD 2014. ******START YOUR ENGINES******



## jamman

The TTOC have very kindly offered to provide the trophies so massive thanks to Nick and the team.

LOCATION - MRC

http://www.mrctuning.com

DATE - SATURDAY 26th APRIL 2014

This Rolling Road shootout is an open invitation to anyone who wants to attend, you don't have to run your car.

The grounds are extensive and there is room for plenty of TTs so if you want to run your car on the RR or just come along and mingle please feel free we are a very friendly bunch.

THE COST OF RUNNING ON THE RR - approx £40

THE ROLLING ROAD:

http://www.mrctuning.com/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=18

MRC Tuning now has its own state of the art Cartec 4 wheel drive rolling road capable of reading over 1500BHP.

You will recieve a printout and jpg of your run, including torque and power at the wheels and engine.

Rollin' Roaders + Spec

1.Jamman TTR GT2860RS
2.Olly12 LOBA 500 TTRS
3.MattB - TTC GT2871 
4.Duggy - TTC S2
5.Tonksy - TTC S2
6.Bauertc - TTC all the way from Scotland
7.Richyboy - TTC GT2860RS
8.OeTT - TTR V6 S1
9.Mondo - TTC S2
12.Nem - TTC S2
13.TootRS - TTRS
14.CAM69 - TTC S2
15.Anthony_839
16.Caney - S5 Roadster
17.Spaceman10
18.Conlechi - TTC
19.Eastwood1875
20.Damian - Modded 225 MAYBE
21.Wak - TTC 
22.Spike - TT Mk2
23.Pot Of Jam TTC
24.Pugwash69 - That Spoiler
25.Eadon- TTC qS
27.NickG - TTC
28.Turbo87 - Mk1 TTC

Watchers

1. Jess
2, Few people more keeping an eye on Jess :wink: :-*

"The Night Before"

Many of us are staying on the Friday evening 25th in the Premier Inn at Silverstone.

It's always great fun and in my eyes is a must 

Hotel - Remember to book 25-4 (Tonksy)

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILGRE/silverstone

Premier Inn
Silverstone
Brackley Hatch
Syresham
nr. Brackley
Northamptonshire
England
NN13 5TX

It looks like the cheaper rooms are gone now so best double up to soften the blow.

Might be worth giving them a call.

Peeps Attemding "The night before"

1. Jamman
2. NeilC 
3.Olly12
4.MattB
5.Jess
6.Richyboy
7.Bauertc
8.OeTT
9.V6rul
10.Mondooooooo
11. Lots more :wink: [smiley=argue.gif] :-* :-* [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

As we get closer I will be able to give an appropriate start time but for now you can get to MRC from 9am onwards.

We will run the cars based on who is available so no set times to show up by.

Grub

There is a cafe on the estate (http://www.regscafe.co.uk/) that is open on Saturday morning.

Tea/Coffee/Cold Drinks Price TBC

AWARDS Thanks TTOC

BIG HORSEPOWER TROPHY - The ultimate TT award
STAGE 2 WINNER TROPHY - Just watch Dammo and Mondo catfight
STAGE 1 WINNER TROPHY - The marker of a good remap
STANDARD WINNER TROPHY - If there are any standard TTs left out there. 
BEST CAR OF THE DAY AWARD - Just an opinion

Last years great do.....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319707&hilit=rolling


----------



## jamman

I will trawl through the posts on the other thtread and update them here.


----------



## V6RUL

Yo James,
Shove my name on the list for running and the night before shin dig.
TTC - GT3584 snail.
Steve


----------



## spike

Do you have a result from last year, for best remap?

Put me down as a watcher at this stage please.


----------



## Duggy

Put me down for the rollers James, will be stage 2 by April 

John


----------



## tonksy26

Put me down as a stage 2 on he RR, should be up and running by April.


----------



## Lollypop86

Watcher, staying over my bday weekend so expecting to be drunk and might bring a photographer with me too for the day!

I'll be around for entertainment value lol

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

I want to run mine so please put me down for a run.

Currently stage 1 but should have stage 2 by then.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc

Will be attending the night before and would like to go on the rollers. Car is yet to me mapped so will be in the stock class.


----------



## Callum-TT

I'm hoping to be there the night before but due to work uncertainties I will have to wait till last min and book and whatever hotel is close then get a taxi to where you are all meeting

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Please put me down to run (Mk1 stage 2).

I won't be staying over as it's not far enough away to justify it (only 75 mins away, so closer than the Power Station)


----------



## Lollypop86

It's closer to me than it is to you and I'm staying so I can parrrrrrrrtay

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

That is true [smiley=cheers.gif] - though rooms are now stupidly expensive. :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Top and tail with someone lol I'll probably pass out in the bath or something lol

J
Xx


----------



## richyboy

Hi James can you put me down for the night before and a run too
TTC 2860


----------



## olly12

Put our name down please James for the RR day. Might make the night before but depends on our work load


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> Put our name down please James for the RR day. Might make the night before but depends on our work load


Will update all when I get in tonight mate

Try and make night before it's a laugh.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> Top and tail with someone lol I'll probably pass out in the bath or something lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Well, if you're sleeping in the bath - that means your bed is probably going spare! [smiley=idea.gif] 
I might stay over the night before after all... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha well it will be my birthday so im not planning on being nice to my liver 

J
xx


----------



## olly12

James I might bring some crispy kermes to the RR day.


----------



## ian222

Im in and running, just a map stage one again. Cheers.


----------



## Lollypop86

ian222 said:


> Im in and running, just a map stage one again. Cheers.


no stage 2.....lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> James I might bring some crispy kermes to the RR day.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jamman

richyboy said:


> Hi James can you put me down for the night before and a run too
> TTC 2860


Our numbers should be close.

I'm hearing very good things about your motor. :mrgreen:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James can you put me down for the night before and a run too
> TTC 2860
> 
> 
> 
> Our numbers should be close.
> 
> I'm hearing very good things about your motor. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Didn't that exact engine hit 349BHP last year :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James can you put me down for the night before and a run too
> TTC 2860
> 
> 
> 
> Our numbers should be close.
> 
> I'm hearing very good things about your motor. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't that exact engine hit 349BHP last year :wink:
Click to expand...

What will you be running Neil (a petrol/diesel hybrid Nissan)


----------



## neilc

Ha bloody Ha :lol:

On a serious note I have got absolutely no idea what car I will be bringing :lol:


----------



## Dingabell

I'm booked in James, not sure what car I will be in though.
On a side note I'm pretty sure that when me and the wife stayed at that Premier Inn last year there is a speed camera just down the road, just for those convoying and wanting a sprint finish :twisted:


----------



## spike

yes, speed camera just along a bit on A43


----------



## richyboy

Fingers crossed James and Neil I get the same or better?


----------



## TootRS

Yes please on the rollers.


----------



## jamman

First day of my diet and all I can think about is crispy fecking kremes


----------



## V6RUL

TootRS said:


> Yes please on the rollers.


 8)


----------



## olly12

Im sure a donut or 2 wont spoil your diet james !... whats neils rs up for sale for? R8?


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> Im sure a donut or 2 wont spoil your diet james !... whats neils rs up for sale for? R8?


It will be fine I've just done 6 sit ups


----------



## Lollypop86

Woohoo birthday drunkeness lol that is all I have to contribute and my amazing sense of humour lol

J
Xx


----------



## neilc

olly12 said:


> whats neils rs up for sale for? R8?


Nah , need the money for another possible business opportunity. And the 30k will come in handy so will be going back to a MK1 probably for a while and then yep an R8 V10 will be next. ( Hopefully)


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats neils rs up for sale for? R8?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah , I need the money to keep my cousin quiet as I've got her pregnant
Click to expand...

Only in Norfolk :roll:


----------



## neilc

Jealous as usual. You should be happy with your Auntie.


----------



## Duggy

Are we going to get some proper trophies this year James or do you want some frames as last year?

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Are we going to get some proper trophies this year James or do you want some frames as last year?
> 
> John


Going to approach TTOC


----------



## Lollypop86

NEM GIVE JAMMAN SOME TROPHIES FANKS

Lmfao

J
Xx


----------



## Nem

I'm sure we can come to some arrangement 

You can add a "Stage 2" to my entry on the list please 

Anyway, time for the smack talk to begin, as I created and posted on FB last night...


----------



## Lollypop86

Smack talk? Sounds kinky lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Smack talk? Sounds kinky lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Jess anything sounds kinky to you.....


----------



## Lollypop86

Not everything lol jeez it was a joke. Someone's tired lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Not everything lol jeez it was a joke. Someone's tired lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Am not mwah

PS get to bed


----------



## V6RUL

James, can you add me to the hotel list please.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> James, can you add me to the hotel list please.
> Steve


are we topping and tailing then? lol



jamman said:


> Am not mwah
> 
> PS get to bed


YES SIR! lol

J
xx


----------



## neilc

Please James may you change my car to a standard MK1 V6 please.


----------



## Lollypop86

neilc said:


> Please James may you change my car to a standard MK1 V6 please.


Thats rather polite of you lol

J
xx


----------



## neilc

Lollypop86 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please James may you change my car to a standard MK1 V6 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather polite of you lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic , James change it or I will fart in your face when we share a room. Better. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha i hear a youtube calling lol

surely tbaggin is better?

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please James may you change my car to a standard MK1 V6 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather polite of you lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

It's a tradition Jess I ignore anything Neil requests car description wise (including all the texts last night)


----------



## Lollypop86

is that not a form of stalking?

J
xx


----------



## OeTT

James dude, can you please change mine to TTR V6 S1 when you edit Neil's Saxo?
Ta
Stewart


----------



## N77

Tempted to see what my car is at with a couple of additions by this hopefully.

As long as you don't mind a diesel going on and I can make it


----------



## anthony_839

I'll be there doing a run


----------



## neilc

Thinking about what Damien said do you think there should be a normally aspirated trophy ??


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Thinking about what Damien said do you think there should be a normally aspirated trophy ??


Let me think......

nope :lol: :x


----------



## Lollypop86

*giggles in the corner* well that sure told you! lol

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Is Neil now just inventing categories he can win?

Are we going to see prizes for 'Best v6 interior that compliments a cardigan' or 'Best-kept grey paint scheme'..?


----------



## neilc

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Is Neil now just inventing categories he can win?
> 
> Are we going to see prizes for 'Best v6 interior that compliments a cardigan' or 'Best-kept grey paint scheme'..?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

YES I AM....


----------



## jamman

Ok Neil yes we can have a N.A.trophy

Happy Now ?

Nice Ass


----------



## Lollypop86

(Facepalm)

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Ok Neil yes we can have a N.A.trophy
> 
> Happy Now ?
> 
> Nice Ass


Damien's already won that award... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## BaueruTc

I hope there will be some other stock TT's on the Rollers so i can have a wee bit of competition?


----------



## Mondo

Ah, this is gonna be brill'! 

DB, I'm staying over the night before. Intend to be so hung over I struggle to find my way to the rollers. That way I can lose to Fly Boy without having even thrown a punch. :wink:

If you're after numbers for the 'packed lunch' thing, count me in. 

PS: How about, 'Most lame excuse for not powering up'? Cardi-boy and me must be the hot favourites in that category. 

PS: Neil, rock up any time in an R8 V10 and I'll gladly succumb to your charms... :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Intend to be so hung over


Lol party for 2 lol

J
Xx


----------



## Matt B

Can we have a category for best black tt with Porsche seats and garrett gt2871r turbo


----------



## Lollypop86

Why not? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## richyboy

It will be good to see your Tt run matt b


----------



## V6RUL

richyboy said:


> It will be good to see your Tt run matt b


+1


----------



## anthony_839

can you add me to the list of runners please


----------



## Mondo

richyboy said:


> It will be good to see your Tt run matt b


Yeah, just don't look under the bonnet; it's a dog's dinner.

:-*


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good to see your Tt run matt b
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just don't look under the bonnet; it's a dog's dinner.
> 
> :-*
Click to expand...











Yeah it may not be as polished as you and fly boy but it's got water meth and an SEM lol


----------



## Mondo

Took ya long enough!

Looking forward to seeing your beast on the rollers, Matt. Should be very impressive. 8)


----------



## richyboy

Matt B said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good to see your Tt run matt b
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just don't look under the bonnet; it's a dog's dinner.
> 
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it may not be as polished as you and fly boy but it's got water meth and an SEM lol
Click to expand...

Function and power over looks !!


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> Function and power over looks !!


Don't talk about James like that Rich :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Took ya long enough!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your beast on the rollers, Matt. Should be very impressive. 8)


And I look forward to your battle with blue raspberry


----------



## caney

Stick us down for a run please James


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> Stick us down for a run please James


You are gonna have to take me out for a spin in that beast


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick us down for a run please James
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna have to take me out for a spin in that beast
Click to expand...

No worries mate but it's hardly a beast :wink:


----------



## Duggy

caney said:


> Stick us down for a run please James


It will be like a bus mans holiday for your car Steve...

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caney

Duggy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick us down for a run please James
> 
> 
> 
> It will be like a bus mans holiday for your car Steve...
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## ades tt 180

Hi james...can you put me down on your list for a run...and the buffet list too...
Is there an award for the fastest 180?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... is it the Pemier Inn that's behind 'The Green Man' pub? ...
... if it is, then I may well pop along for a 'butchers' ... what time are people looking to arrive on the 25th? ...

Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

as early as possible for maximum birthday drinking time........

J
xx

joking by the way


----------



## pcrepairmandan

this sounds such a rascal idea!! :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

which bit?

J
xx


----------



## barb

Put me down for stage 2

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowfoon

Put me down please


----------



## jamman

I will have to make a reserve list as we are pretty much at capacity although severapeople tend to dropout to shouldn't be a problem.

Need to sort the grub out as well.


----------



## Lollypop86

mmmmmm food

I must say that I think TT's should take priority over other makes.....just saying 

J
xx


----------



## spike

Just checked the hotel status, is now full.

Food sounds good, and would agree with Jess, TTs should take priority if spaces are limited.


----------



## anthony_839

I'm not staying in the hotel I'll drive up in the morning but defo doing the run ( am already on list ) so as the others say if reservations are needed then tts first then first come first serve


----------



## Lollypop86

top and tail with someone spike lol

J
xx


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> top and tail with someone spike lol
> 
> J
> xx


I think I'm fine driving up in the morning, Thanx for the suggestion tho!


----------



## Lollypop86

am I the only girl staying over? lol

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Lollypop86 said:


> am I the only girl staying over? ... *<she said hopefully>* ...
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I did not lol just not sure if this is going to be a testosterone filled evening lol

J
xx


----------



## spike

I'm sure you wont mind :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

i have booked a photographer for the 26th he will probably be coming up the night before, if people want a copy of a specific photo on hard copy then he will probably charge for it but hasnt let me know a price yet but he will be there for the whole day 

J
xx


----------



## Matt B

Lollypop86 said:


> am I the only girl staying over? lol
> 
> J
> xx


Nope - mrs B will be coming with me


----------



## Lollypop86

yay lol dont need to hold my own lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only girl staying over? lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - mrs B will be coming with me
Click to expand...

And I think Julie is coming with me.
Steve


----------



## Pugwash69

Can I slap my name down as a potential runner please? Is there room?


----------



## BaueruTc

spike said:


> Just checked the hotel status, is now full.
> 
> Food sounds good, and would agree with Jess, TTs should take priority if spaces are limited.


Good news for you, They must have opened up for more bookings. Just checked for the date and you can get a room now for £35!!!

Pretty annoyed as i paid £50 for the room a few months back!


----------



## Lollypop86

BaueruTc said:


> Good news for you, They must have opened up for more bookings. Just checked for the date and you can get a room now for £35!!!
> 
> Pretty annoyed as i paid £50 for the room a few months back!


WTF! me too! Not happy! Why have I paid £50 for paying way in advance.....robbing gits! I'm going to moan at them!

J
xx


----------



## spike

BaueruTc said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the hotel status, is now full.
> 
> Food sounds good, and would agree with Jess, TTs should take priority if spaces are limited.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you, They must have opened up for more bookings. Just checked for the date and you can get a room now for £35!!!
> 
> Pretty annoyed as i paid £50 for the room a few months back!
Click to expand...

just booked for £35 

usually 2 months before is cheapest time


----------



## jamman

What a [email protected] joke that is, NOT HAPPY 

Go shout at them Jessica


----------



## Lollypop86

daylight friggin robbery!

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Right peeps - I'm sadly/happily out  

Sad because I'll miss all the fun and banter, looking at some lovery TTs and putting mine on the RR (not that I've done anything to it this year to change last years 277.5bhp/328.5lbf.ft figures.)

Instead, happily, I'm going to Kaunertal in Austria for a long weekend snowboarding with mates on a nice big glacier (Sat-Wed). [smiley=cheers.gif]

So some lucky reservist gets bumped-up. Have fun peeps [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Right peeps - I'm sadly/happily out
> 
> Sad because I'll miss all the fun and banter, looking at some lovery TTs and putting mine on the RR (not that I've done anything to it this year to change last years 277.5bhp/328.5lbf.ft figures.)
> 
> Instead, happily, I'm going to Kaunertal in Austria for a long weekend snowboarding with mates on a nice big glacier (Sat-Wed). [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> So some lucky reservist gets bumped-up. Have fun peeps [smiley=gossip.gif]


That's a shame Bart 

However, it does open up the facial hair competition... :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## spike

can I have a go on the rollers please


----------



## BaueruTc

Lollypop86 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you, They must have opened up for more bookings. Just checked for the date and you can get a room now for £35!!!
> 
> Pretty annoyed as i paid £50 for the room a few months back!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF! me too! Not happy! Why have I paid £50 for paying way in advance.....robbing gits! I'm going to moan at them!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Yes i thought these sorts of chains got dearer the closer to the date. Oh well i will have to nail the breakfast buffet hard lol.


----------



## Lollypop86

BaueruTc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you, They must have opened up for more bookings. Just checked for the date and you can get a room now for £35!!!
> 
> Pretty annoyed as i paid £50 for the room a few months back!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF! me too! Not happy! Why have I paid £50 for paying way in advance.....robbing gits! I'm going to moan at them!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have no fear I'm working on it
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Yes i thought these sorts of chains got dearer the closer to the date. Oh well i will have to nail the breakfast buffet hard lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right peeps - I'm sadly/happily out   ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame Bart
> 
> However, it does open up the facial hair competition... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Excellent! With 277 last year that bearded freak was in danger of beating me on two counts again this year. Can't have that. :x



A shame, M. I'll see what I can do on behalf of the Bearded Brigade.


----------



## Pugwash69

So is there an updated list of people going, and some idea if there's room for more?


----------



## Mondo

Well, if Tango James would update the first page you'd have a chance of knowing.

Mind you, I've been attending the 'night before' from day 1 and it's still not on the 1st page.

James, you orange beast, pull finger!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Well, if Tango James would update the first page you'd have a chance of knowing.
> 
> Mind you, I've been attending the 'night before' from day 1 and it's still not on the 1st page.
> 
> James, you orange beast, pull finger!


I'm not doing it until PC is up and running on Sunday

Spin :-*

Should be able to get all people in at the mo pugs


----------



## spike

As so many people going on rollers, is the price any cheaper?

Is it one run, or two per car?


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> As so many people going on rollers, is the price any cheaper?
> 
> Is it one run, or two per car?


It's one run as that's all that is needed as a rule and they are quite firm on price
as they do a lot of club days, I will be asking though.


----------



## spike

Discount for 2WD cars :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Excellent! With 277 last year that bearded freak was in danger of beating me on two counts again this year. Can't have that. :x
> 
> 
> 
> A shame, M. I'll see what I can do on behalf of the Bearded Brigade.


Ahh Mondo, and I was so looking forward to beating you on both counts [smiley=klingon.gif]
(probably not on the rollers if you've been seriously tinkering this past year) 

I hope you manage to beat Damo though - keep Team Beard's honour intact and win something!



Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right peeps - I'm sadly/happily out   ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame Bart
> 
> However, it does open up the facial hair competition... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

And John - my money's on Lollipop to have the finest beard this year.  
(only joking Lollipop! (never met the girl before) - I'm sure you're as smooth as a peach) [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


----------



## spike

You guys would like the festival I'm involved in...

Bearded Theory, we even had the Beards play last year!


----------



## BaueruTc

I now have a mate coming down with me. Bit of company for the 1000 mile round trip.

Cant wait to see my petrol bill for this one! :lol:

60 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## V6RUL

BaueruTc said:


> I now have a mate coming down with me. Bit of company for the 1000 mile round trip.
> 
> Cant wait to see my petrol bill for this one! :lol:
> 
> 60 DAYS TO GO!


Aberdeen for me..
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

V6RUL said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a mate coming down with me. Bit of company for the 1000 mile round trip.
> 
> Cant wait to see my petrol bill for this one! :lol:
> 
> 60 DAYS TO GO!
> 
> 
> 
> Aberdeen for me..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Oh well we are in the same boat then. At least you wont have to go down the A9! I will be lucky if my car makes its down and back up that pot hole infested road. I am sure that road was the reason my front ARB fractured and eventually snapped a few months later after going down that road last May for my Pipewerx exhaust. How i never ended up with 4 buckled wheels too is beyond me.


----------



## V6RUL

BaueruTc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a mate coming down with me. Bit of company for the 1000 mile round trip.
> 
> Cant wait to see my petrol bill for this one! :lol:
> 
> 60 DAYS TO GO!
> 
> 
> 
> Aberdeen for me..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well we are in the same boat then. At least you wont have to go down the A9! I will be lucky if my car makes its down and back up that pot hole infested road. I am sure that road was the reason my front ARB fractured and eventually snapped a few months later after going down that road last May for my Pipewerx exhaust. How i never ended up with 4 buckled wheels too is beyond me.
Click to expand...

Not driven the A9 in a while, but the loch lomand road can be a car breaker especially if you have to squeeze past the wagons with your eyes closed..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> And John - my money's on Lollipop to have the finest beard this year.
> (only joking Lollipop! (never met the girl before) - I'm sure you're as smooth as a peach) [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


I do not have a beard and I am smooth at all times....

.....for the record I didnt start this!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

BaueruTc said:


> 1000 mile round trip.


its all of about 90 for me 

The photographer will be coming down the night before just as an FYI but I'll double confirm with him because I know what he is like!

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...I hope you manage to beat Damo though - keep Team Beard's honour intact and win something!...


I think wee flyboy will be well 'n' truly trounced this year. You might have to dust off your artwork skills and squeeze a ''14' into my sig' for me. 



BaueruTc said:


> I now have a mate coming down with me...


Didn't realise you were coming down - cool! We can compare luscious wrinkle cam covers!

Ooh, that sounds so wrong... 

:lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> I think wee flyboy will be well 'n' truly trounced this year. You might have to dust off your artwork skills and squeeze a ''14' into my sig' for me.


As I'll be away doing this 



 'till the Thursday after the RR, and just to save time I may as well do you one now&#8230;


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hope you manage to beat Damo though - keep Team Beard's honour intact and win something!...
> 
> 
> 
> I think wee flyboy will be well 'n' truly trounced this year. You might have to dust off your artwork skills and squeeze a ''14' into my sig' for me.
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a mate coming down with me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you were coming down - cool! We can compare luscious wrinkle cam covers!
> 
> Ooh, that sounds so wrong...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I ain't got a beard, but once Wak has worked his magic, I may be back in the game...

Have you got that manifold fitted yet matey? :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

Nope; it's still away being sprinkled with Zircotec's performance white pixie dust.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Nope; it's still away being sprinkled with Zircotec's performance white pixie dust.


Is it going to be graced with a hybrid or are you just going to run the std turbo for now?

Hopefully you are, as it will give us a clue to the std gains on Badger Bills latest bit of kit... 

John


----------



## Lollypop86

ok so some bad news guys spoken to premier inn and they think that there has been a "glitch" as their prices dont go down they only go up unless they are having a sale, rooms are currently at £74, they wont reduce those who paid £50 to £35 but they wont increase those who paid £35 to £50 either (good news there), I expressed how unhappy I was and tried to play on the fact I'd driven round lots of hotels in the area for a local event but due to the ample parking and facilities on site it was felt that the premier inn was better, I hinted several times that they might expect a large number of cancellations but the bird didnt seem bothered about it (stupid douche), she did say if the rooms were showing at £35 then she would have cancelled them, refunded the money and then rebooked at £35.......IF the rooms are showing on the day at a lower price mention it on check in

She was about as useful as a chocolate teapot and didnt seem bothered by the fact of a mass cancellation or the fact I told her we wouldnt be booking with Premier Inn again.......I've asked for my complaint to be forwarded to a manager and I'm going to plaster this over a lot of hotel review sites.......the smallest thing with your room then moan, or if in doubt get me really drunk and I'll moan 

Sorry I couldnt get it cheaper but I'll keep checking the website for any further price updates

J
xx


----------



## spike

As you say, if you have the slightest problem with the room, then take advantage of the good night guarantee, and get a refund on the morning.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> ok so some bad news guys spoken to premier inn and they think that there has been a "glitch" as their prices dont go down they only go up unless they are having a sale, rooms are currently at £74, they wont reduce those who paid £50 to £35 but they wont increase those who paid £35 to £50 either (good news there), I expressed how unhappy I was and tried to play on the fact I'd driven round lots of hotels in the area for a local event but due to the ample parking and facilities on site it was felt that the premier inn was better, I hinted several times that they might expect a large number of cancellations but the bird didnt seem bothered about it (stupid douche), she did say if the rooms were showing at £35 then she would have cancelled them, refunded the money and then rebooked at £35.......IF the rooms are showing on the day at a lower price mention it on check in
> 
> She was about as useful as a chocolate teapot and didnt seem bothered by the fact of a mass cancellation or the fact I told her we wouldnt be booking with Premier Inn again.......I've asked for my complaint to be forwarded to a manager and I'm going to plaster this over a lot of hotel review sites.......the smallest thing with your room then moan, or if in doubt get me really drunk and I'll moan
> 
> Sorry I couldnt get it cheaper but I'll keep checking the website for any further price updates
> 
> J
> xx


Thank you Jess for looking into this for us.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm going to be checking the website daily so dont you worry she's not going to fob me off with her friggin excuses or I'll kick up even more.....

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Is it going to be graced with a hybrid or are you just going to run the std turbo for now?...


Just the mani hopefully, DD. I'm hoping Dean @ 4Rings can get the bloody adapter off with the car in pieces. I don't want to think about how upset I'll be if it can't come off. :?


----------



## Matt B

Looking forward to this 

Car seems to be behaving itself lol


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Matt. Looking forward to seeing what you've done under the bonnet to get the 'show' as impressive as the 'go'.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Nice one, Matt. Looking forward to seeing what you've done under the bonnet to get the 'show' as impressive as the 'go'.


Not arsed about the show - in fact it makes life a little sweeter when my scruffy little engine bay kicks out the power 

Blaaaaarp


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Hey, would love to come, but do I need to sort out my memberships first?


----------



## Callum-TT

Pot Of Jam said:


> Hey, would love to come, but do I need to sort out my memberships first?


This is a forum rolling road day not a TTOC day mate.


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, would love to come, but do I need to sort out my memberships first?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a forum rolling road day not a TTOC day mate.
Click to expand...

More the merrier no TTF or TTOC membership required although we are oversubscribed on the rollers at the mo but that will change with dropouts.


----------



## Lollypop86

if your staying over then you may be stung for the cost of the room but I'm keeping my eye on the website if anything changes

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc

Matt B said:


> Looking forward to this
> 
> Car seems to be behaving itself lol


 

Will need to hide my TT in a brown paper bag when its on the rollers. Doubt i will have mine mapped before the event.


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this
> 
> Car seems to be behaving itself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will need to hide my TT in a brown paper bag when its on the rollers. Doubt i will have mine mapped before the event.
Click to expand...

This will give you a great start reading before the mapping so not a bad thing to do really


----------



## spike

Can you update first post to show I'd like to go rollers, and will be staying night before please


----------



## Lollypop86

always a late bloomer lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Can you update first post to show I'd like to go rollers, and will be staying night before please


Yes Spike you will go on the reserve list etc as soon as I get my PC up and running


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you update first post to show I'd like to go rollers, and will be staying night before please
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Spike you will go on the reserve list etc as soon as I get my PC up and running
Click to expand...

Coolio


----------



## Duggy

Hey James,

Are we having any sig strips designed by Fraze this year? 

John


----------



## Mondo

Why, John; you after something to put, 'Best Stage 2 Loser' on?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Why, John; you after something to put, 'Best Stage 2 Loser' on?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you're soooooo funny....

1st year at stage 2, so not expecting a win at all, but hoping to surprise a few :wink:

I'll know a bit more after my trip to Staines on the 11th 

How's that manifold coming along, definitely going to need one of those for next year methinks :roll:

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Hey James,
> 
> Are we having any sig strips designed by Fraze this year?
> 
> John


I have invited Frase mate but he is uber busy at the moment


----------



## Mondo

Glad that got a chuckle, John. 

Zircotec are a week behind so won't have it before Friday 14th at the earliest. Getting tight for the RR day... :?

See? Getting my excuses in now. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Glad that got a chuckle, John.
> 
> Zircotec are a week behind so won't have it before Friday 14th at the earliest. Getting tight for the RR day... :?
> 
> See? Getting my excuses in now. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just put it in the boot, gotta be worth 5bhp on looks alone... 

John


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James,
> 
> Are we having any sig strips designed by Fraze this year?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I have invited Frase mate but he is uber busy at the moment
Click to expand...

That's a shame mate 

John


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll just have the #1 biggest boobs on a spectator now ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey

Banbury is just up the road from me. I might just call in hear and say hi.


----------



## jamman

Machine monkey said:


> Banbury is just up the road from me. I might just call in hear and say hi.


Always welcome mate


----------



## Machine monkey

jamman said:


> Machine monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banbury is just up the road from me. I might just call in hear and say hi.
> 
> 
> 
> Always welcome mate
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed I will be in a shinny new TT. If not I will be in a slightly scruff Z4. Either way it will be nice to say hi


----------



## Pugwash69

Are we still waiting for an update on this? It's like jamman only has one computer!


----------



## Mondo

He's probably busy buffing up his tango tan.


----------



## Lollypop86

Lmfao tango tan

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Pugwash69 said:


> Are we still waiting for an update on this? It's like jamman only has one computer!


No just far far more important things going on than this.

The venue is booked so it will happen and they have promised to run as many cars as possible.

If anyone wants to take over this event fill ya boots.


----------



## Lollypop86

Are you on your man period? Chill out! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Are you on your man period? Chill out! Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Nah not at all Jess just got a lot on with the new house and getting everything how I want it.

The TTOC have very kindly offered to provide the trophies so massive thanks to Nick and the team.

I am serious though if someone else fancies running round like a twat on the day just say the word.


----------



## tonksy26

Might not be running the TT now but will still come down in it. All depends how well the engine is bedded in.

Would like to run it but not going to risk anything if it's not 100%.


----------



## Lollypop86

Running round like a twat? Nah I'll leave that to you  lol JOKING

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc

tonksy26 said:


> Might not be running the TT now but will still come down in it. All depends how well the engine is bedded in.
> 
> Would like to run it but not going to risk anything if it's not 100%.


Hope you and your car make it. Wanting to see your mighty denim blue beast in the flesh!


----------



## tonksy26

BaueruTc said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be running the TT now but will still come down in it. All depends how well the engine is bedded in.
> 
> Would like to run it but not going to risk anything if it's not 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and your car make it. Wanting to see your mighty denim blue beast in the flesh!
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, god know what state It will be in tbh, atm it's defiantly nothing to shout about or be proud of  gna have to pull my finger out I think.


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Might not be running the TT now but will still come down in it. All depends how well the engine is bedded in.
> 
> Would like to run it but not going to risk anything if it's not 100%.


Hope its running mate, but definitely not worth damaging anything if it's not 100%

John


----------



## Mondo

Guess the thought of losing again to the Mondomobile was too much for D. Still, pretty extreme way of pulling out. :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Guess the thought of losing again to the Mondomobile was too much for D. Still, pretty extreme way of pulling out. :?


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Guess the thought of losing again to the Mondomobile was too much for D. Still, pretty extreme way of pulling out. :?


+1

I might even update everything as I've now set my desktop PC up.


----------



## Mondo




----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the thought of losing again to the Mondomobile was too much for D. Still, pretty extreme way of pulling out. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I might even update everything as I've now set my desktop PC up.
Click to expand...

oh finally lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

It's looking quite competitive in the S2 :roll:

John


----------



## spike

Will the results be posted on the forum?

If so can we get the mods including make of remap, and oem spec recorded


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Will the results be posted on the forum?
> 
> If so can we get the mods including make of remap, and oem spec recorded


Hi

Yes mate the results will be posted in this thread just like last year

I'm just in process of updating the list (including putting you on it) and will send a PM to the runners to confirm they are still running (always get some drop out) and their spec.

Cheers

James


----------



## Pugwash69

Good stuff. I'm convinced the spoiler will increase my figures. :?


----------



## barb

I'm still keen if there is space although was told earlier in the thread there wasn't

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## spike

Pugwash69 said:


> Good stuff. I'm convinced the spoiler will increase my figures. :?


Thats gotta be an extra 10BHP 

I might put mine up when on the rollers


----------



## jamman

barb said:


> I'm still keen if there is space although was told earlier in the thread there wasn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You are down on the list as a runner mate.

MRC can run up to 30 cars on the day so you will be fine because people will drop out and also no show

I dont think we have had a car that wanted to run not run in the last 4 years so dont worry


----------



## Duggy

Replied to pm James 

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Are you two flirting again?

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Duggy, I might have to pick on you this year in the absence of D. :?

Mua-ha-ha! :twisted:


----------



## ades tt 180

Does anyone know if dammo is still going?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy, I might have to pick on you this year in the absence of D. :?
> 
> Mua-ha-ha! :twisted:


Do I look bothered... :lol: :lol: :lol:

You can start with my plastic and move onto waiting to be done calipers :wink:

Oh, and don't forget my dome nut :wink:

You better start preparing your sig pic... You got anything fitted yet, the clocks a ticking [smiley=bomb.gif]

John


----------



## cam69

Looking forward to this. I'm off to see Wak this weekend for a few map adjustments 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...You got anything fitted yet, the clocks a ticking [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> John


She's at 4Rings' Dartford skunkworks as we speak. Zircotec 'performance white' Badger Bill standard bore zorst mani, Sachs organic clutch (old OEM one was slipping a bit) and hopefully an SFS 3" TIP. Hope to God that God-awful CM TIP gets t'fook out of my bay. :evil:

Suspect it will be coming out. 

Dome nut all ready tucked away, ready for delivery. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Can you say that again in English please? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

I'll explain it all over a pint or two the night before the RR day, Lol'.


----------



## Lollypop86

Pint or two? Lol it's my birthday I'm planning on bein half cut by 9pm lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

It's gona get messsssssssy

J
Xx


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> Pint or two? Lol it's my birthday I'm planning on bein half cut by 9pm lol
> 
> J
> Xx


arriving about 8.30pm then? :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol I'll prob be first there last to leave lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike

you mean we'll just pick you up from bar, when we come down for breakfast lol :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

spike said:


> you mean we'll just pick you up from the floor when we come down for breakfast lol :lol:


Vodka - breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we'll just pick you up from the floor when we come down for breakfast lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka - breakfast of Champions!
Click to expand...

Glad I'm driving down in the morning, don't think my head could cope with this... [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol: :lol:

Go for it Jess 8)

John


----------



## Lollypop86

I might just stick to baileys to avoid the hangover lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I might just stick to baileys to avoid the hangover lol
> 
> J
> Xx


My bullshit and bollocks alarm is going off.....


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't want to know what that is......

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

...or where...


----------



## OeTT

I look forward to an epic birthday party. Will there be cake?


----------



## jamman

Someone mention cake ! ! ! !


----------



## Lollypop86

There better be cake lol

J
Xx


----------



## OeTT

OK I will bring a cake for Friday night. Is choc OK?
Stewart


----------



## Lollypop86

As long as it's not fruit I don't care lol  lol aww thanks tho  wooooohoooooo cake!

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

C A K E


----------



## OeTT

OK Choc cake for 10 it is. Looking forward to it but sad that the Mondo v Dammo S2 is off.


----------



## Lollypop86

Maybe it's a trick and he isn't really selling at all

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> OK Choc cake for 10 it is. Looking forward to it but sad that the Mondo v Dammo S2 is off.


Can you bring a portion for Bob my imaginary friend.

Blame Dammo the pussy Neil told me he's running scared of the Mighty Mondo....7

Dont know myself im obviously not one of the chosen as he ignored my text. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

He ignored my pm too so don't worry lol

J
Xx

Check out ttoc just saying


----------



## neilc

Always knew I had friends in high places :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

No pun intended lol

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc

Might need an 11th slice as I'm taking a mate down the road with me. Hopefully he might do some of the driving! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

I hope there is enough cake for the northerners too


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi all

Roll on the 26th looks like their are going to be some great cars going.

Hoping for a great day

Phil


----------



## millepeed

:evil: wish we wasnt missing this one. arrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lollypop86

It's gona be an awesome weekend, prob need to make it 12 slices as the photographer is coming with me lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> I hope there is enough cake for the northerners too


JOEY/JAMES doesn't share food.....


----------



## Lollypop86

Mmmmmmm cake 

I saw Cookie Monster cupcakes the other day omg I want!

J
Xx


----------



## redsilverblue

Me sat here scratching my head - who is number 22? Has Damien pulled out or what? :?


----------



## Callum-TT

redsilverblue said:


> Me sat here scratching my head - who is number 22? Has Damien pulled out or what? :?


Well he's not on the list and I know he's had a few people come to see his qS this week.


----------



## redsilverblue

Callum-TT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me sat here scratching my head - who is number 22? Has Damien pulled out or what? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not on the list and I know he's had a few people come to see his qS this week.
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaat ? ? ?


----------



## Matt B

He will prob turn up in an RS4 8)


----------



## Mondo

Vaiva, D is apparently committing that most heinous of crimes; flogging his Mk1. Hope to see you at the RR day. Duggy will need someone to comfort him when he gets spanked.


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> He will prob turn up in an RS4 8)


That sounds nice, but ... 



Mondo said:


> Vaiva, D is apparently committing that most heinous of crimes; flogging his Mk1. Hope to see you at the RR day. Duggy will need someone to comfort him when he gets spanked.


I should be there  I am planning to hang my Saturday 'bucket chemistry' lab coat and cruise down with John that morning  Hope there will be some serious spanking this year


----------



## Mondo

Ha! You're such a tart.


----------



## redsilverblue

Why's that?


----------



## Mondo

Serious spanking? People pay good money for that. 

Apparently... :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Serious spanking? People pay good money for that.
> 
> Apparently... :roll:


I know where you can get it with a discount 

Apparently .... :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Vaiva, D is apparently committing that most heinous of crimes; flogging his Mk1. Hope to see you at the RR day. Duggy will need someone to comfort him when he gets spanked.


Updated pic too soon by Kiwi friend? You never know - John just might surprise you 

Sadly I'm not going to make it this year as I'm off the Austria snowboarding for a long weekend with mates (and haven't done anything to my car this past year to change its stats), so have fun without me peeps


----------



## Lollypop86

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm off the Austria snowboarding


Have fun I used to love going to Austria for the Snowbombing week! so I'm slightly jealous!

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I've been to Mayrhofen a couple of times and loved it, but not for Snowbombing (though mates who've been liked it - maybe a little too ravey for me now #pastmyHardcoreHeavendays #creakingknees)
Sat-Wednesday, with 3 days riding a glacier, and beers with mates - had to be done 

Have a great birthday - ration that cake out to the boys!


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaiva, D is apparently committing that most heinous of crimes; flogging his Mk1. Hope to see you at the RR day. Duggy will need someone to comfort him when he gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated pic too soon by Kiwi friend? You never know - John just might surprise you
> 
> Sadly I'm not going to make it this year as I'm off the Austria snowboarding for a long weekend with mates (and haven't done anything to my car this past year to change its stats), so have fun without me peeps
Click to expand...

Will miss you Bart

I saved one of the pics for prosperity, you never know there might be an epic fail... :roll:

Be good to cruise down with Vaiva, I won't go into any spanking... Not in public anyway :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Love the new footers, Martin. One of them will come in handy, that's for sure.  Shame you won't be there to see someone get a spanking. Mind you, that's the stuff of nightmares if Don Duggy is involved. 

V, I'm guessing that's not a TTOC discount?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Love the new footers, Martin. One of them will come in handy, that's for sure.  Shame you won't be there to see someone get a spanking. Mind you, that's the stuff of nightmares if Don Duggy is involved.
> 
> V, I'm guessing that's not a TTOC discount?


Oh, you never know Mondo - after the groups Friday night drinks, and some no-doubt debauched behaviour, something might pop-up on YouTube or those *ahem* 'other' Internet video sites.

Just recognising everyone under their Gimp masks might be a problem...

John, if you want a footer image made up in the event Mondo does get a spanking then let me know - pic and text always welcome.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new footers, Martin. One of them will come in handy, that's for sure.  Shame you won't be there to see someone get a spanking. Mind you, that's the stuff of nightmares if Don Duggy is involved.
> 
> V, I'm guessing that's not a TTOC discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you never know Mondo - after the groups Friday night drinks, and some no-doubt debauched behaviour, something might pop-up on YouTube or those *ahem* 'other' Internet video sites.
> 
> Just recognising everyone under their Gimp masks might be a problem...
> 
> John, if you want a footer image made up in the event Mondo does get a spanking then let me know - pic and text always welcome.
Click to expand...

I will just use the optional one you made up for my Kiwi friend, after I've added a bit more text to it :wink:  :lol:

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Hey John, have a think where we can meet up and what time  Message me on FB once you have a set place in mind  I'll grab Guy on my way too, if he's still up for it 

It better not be Malvern Hills though. I went to Circus last Friday, to Three Counties, and must say, driving through Malvern Hills always feel like an experience, especially when dark, raining and your car has no traction control [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Hey John, have a think where we can meet up and what time  Message me on FB once you have a set place in mind  I'll grab Guy on my way too, if he's still up for it
> 
> It better not be Malvern Hills though. I went to Circus last Friday, to Three Counties, and must say, driving through Malvern Hills always feel like an experience, especially when dark, raining and your car has no traction control [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


Hi Vaiva,

I have to pick Matthew up from Worcester on the way, so might be an idea to meet at junction 6 of the M5?

Looking forward to the convoy 8)

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John, have a think where we can meet up and what time  Message me on FB once you have a set place in mind  I'll grab Guy on my way too, if he's still up for it
> 
> It better not be Malvern Hills though. I went to Circus last Friday, to Three Counties, and must say, driving through Malvern Hills always feel like an experience, especially when dark, raining and your car has no traction control [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vaiva,
> 
> I have to pick Matthew up from Worcester on the way, so might be an idea to meet at junction 6 of the M5?
> 
> Looking forward to the convoy 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me  Will PM you nearer the date regarding the time we meet  Me is looking forward to it as well! 8)


----------



## jamman

Kisses for V xxx


----------



## redsilverblue

Kisses for J :-* :-*


----------



## Duggy

I can almost feel the love on this thread... :roll: :-*

John


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John, have a think where we can meet up and what time  Message me on FB once you have a set place in mind  I'll grab Guy on my way too, if he's still up for it
> 
> It better not be Malvern Hills though. I went to Circus last Friday, to Three Counties, and must say, driving through Malvern Hills always feel like an experience, especially when dark, raining and your car has no traction control [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vaiva,
> 
> I have to pick Matthew up from Worcester on the way, so might be an idea to meet at junction 6 of the M5?
> 
> Looking forward to the convoy 8)
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me  Will PM you nearer the date regarding the time we meet  Me is looking forward to it as well! 8)
Click to expand...

Vaiva, I'll fb message you my mobile, just in case :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:

Cheers
Damien.


----------



## Callum-TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.


Oh I've just realised I'm running against you mate 

Stage 2 war is on. Bet get my injectors tuned, air inlet spacer on and FMIC fitted


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.


 :roll:

Remember the fun day out idea.....


----------



## Duggy

Callum-TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I've just realised I'm running against you mate
> 
> Stage 2 war is on. Bet get my injectors tuned, air inlet spacer on and FMIC fitted
Click to expand...

And me... 

John


----------



## Callum-TT

Duggy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I've just realised I'm running against you mate
> 
> Stage 2 war is on. Bet get my injectors tuned, air inlet spacer on and FMIC fitted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

This should be fun 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Remember the fun day out idea.....
Click to expand...

Much as I'm quite pissed, as I've just turned 50  , I have to to agree with Damien on this one, what exactly is the definition of stage two? It a going to be a hotly contested section and I would have presumed OEM turbos?

John ( who still wants a fun day...)


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Remember the fun day out idea.....
Click to expand...

Its a competition...So fairness has to prevail.. Not cheque book tuning. Hybrid k04 is not a level playing field. Yes its a fun day out. Stage 2 is about std oem k04's. K04 hybrids are in another league altogether. If i was at stage one i would expect to run against stage one cars. The ethic is a simple one. Why should it be any different this year? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Damien it's all cheque book tuning all of it and it's not a competition it's meant to be a fun day out.

You don't hear myself or Rich bleating when we only have a GT2860RS and Matt a 2871 etc etc

What do you want people with a SEM in one group, WMI in another.

My point being that some hybrids will make quite possibly less gains than the WMI on some applications.

I can hear it know the winner of stage 2.75 is.... FFS

Hybrids won't be classed as S2 there happy now.

Maybe we should have a "special" qS award.

Just wish Diverat or TonyR were still about pushing the 300s with their stage 2s

Go team Mondo.

Apologies if I'm grumpy but I'm working early I just can't be arsed with anal nit picking just enjoy the day.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> ...I just can't be arsed with _anal nit picking_ just enjoy the day.


Careful now - someone might suggest this as a new category (winner gets a tube of cream to put on it, or maybe a GUM Clinic appointment?) [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just can't be arsed with _anal nit picking_ just enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful now - someone might suggest this as a new category (winner gets a tube of cream to put on it, or maybe a GUM Clinic appointment?) [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :lol:
Click to expand...

Ouch... 

Think we'll all be in the hybrid category next year anyway :wink:

Hoping Tonksy will run as I really want to see what I expect to get next year with a similar set up 

John


----------



## tonksy26

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Remember the fun day out idea.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a competition...So fairness has to prevail.. Not cheque book tuning. Hybrid k04 is not a level playing field. Yes its a fun day out. Stage 2 is about std oem k04's. K04 hybrids are in another league altogether. If i was at stage one i would expect to run against stage one cars. The ethic is a simple one. Why should it be any different this year? :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I don't come on here to often now but thought u was selling last I heard damo ?

I'm sure your just scared if I do run at the RR I'll kick yo ass 8) :wink:


----------



## jamman

I agree boys my point being you change the internals of a turbo and there are complaints.

But

You can change an IM and that's ok

go team Mondo/Tonks


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> I agree boys my point being you change the internals of a turbo and there are complaints.
> 
> But
> 
> You can change an IM and that's ok
> 
> go team Mondo/Tonks


Fair point James,

I really wouldn't want your job, but I do appreciate everything you have done and are doing to make this the best RR day so far 

John


----------



## Mondo

Well, 4Rings have just about finished fitting my B5 zorst mani and misc other bits (including the Sachs organic clutch - ooh, does a special clutch put me in a separate class? :wink: ) so I suspect there will be a queue of folks lining up to knock Damo off his perch. 

Should be interesting to see if this B5 mani, combo'd with Zircotec coating, is enough to squeeze another 15bhp out of her and take me _just_ over 300bhp. Somehow I doubt it, but I've spent all I'm going to on power. Honest. :wink:

All I really want on the RR day is two things. 1. to see how she does, and 2. to whup Damien!

Woo-hoo!


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Damien it's all cheque book tuning all of it and it's not a competition it's meant to be a fun day out.
> 
> You don't hear myself or Rich bleating when we only have a GT2860RS and Matt a 2871 etc etc
> 
> What do you want people with a SEM in one group, WMI in another.
> 
> My point being that some hybrids will make quite possibly less gains than the WMI on some applications.
> 
> I can hear it know the winner of stage 2.75 is.... FFS
> 
> Hybrids won't be classed as S2 there happy now.
> 
> Maybe we should have a "special" qS award.
> 
> Just wish Diverat or TonyR were still about pushing the 300s with their stage 2s
> 
> Go team Mondo.
> 
> Apologies if I'm grumpy but I'm working early I just can't be arsed with anal nit picking just enjoy the day.


Sorry if i caused offence James. Hybrid K04's are at a very developed stage at this present time, and as we all know the magical 300bhp with std k04 is a rare feat. I understand your point on WMI and nit picking, and to be honest performance IM's have little gains with std k04's. I respect the fact hybrids will now have their own class. And totally appreciate all you are doing to organise this event James..:wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Well, 4Rings have just about finished fitting my B5 zorst mani and misc other bits (including the Sachs organic clutch - ooh, does a special clutch put me in a separate class? :wink: ) so I suspect there will be a queue of folks lining up to knock Damo off his perch.
> 
> Should be interesting to see if this B5 mani, combo'd with Zircotec coating, is enough to squeeze another 15bhp out of her and take me _just_ over 300bhp. Somehow I doubt it, but I've spent all I'm going to on power. Honest. :wink:
> 
> All I really want on the RR day is *three* things. 1. to see how she does, 2. to whup Damien! *And 3. Bring Duggy a dome nut*
> 
> Woo-hoo!


What are you doing with the TIP they have taken off?

Wondered if you were going to frame it and put it in the hall of shame... Or send it back to them with some choice words attached :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Well, 4Rings have just about finished fitting my B5 zorst mani and misc other bits (including the Sachs organic clutch - ooh, does a special clutch put me in a separate class? :wink: ) so I suspect there will be a queue of folks lining up to knock Damo off his perch.
> 
> Should be interesting to see if this B5 mani, combo'd with Zircotec coating, is enough to squeeze another 15bhp out of her and take me _just_ over 300bhp. Somehow I doubt it, but I've spent all I'm going to on power. Honest. :wink:
> 
> All I really want on the RR day is two things. 1. to see how she does, and 2. to whup Damien!
> 
> Woo-hoo!


 "so I suspect there will be a queue of folks lining up to knock Damo off his perch." 

This budgie is well any truly off his perch.. :wink: Its a shame i have not been able to perform any performance additions for this year. :? 
I really hope you can crack the magic 300bhp Mondo. And i am looking forward to seeing John's beast put out great power too, after all his new mods. I am looking forward to doing some engine work to Bluey this summer, and will be going back to MRC once all is in place. Be nice to get a base figure though. And to see how high the bar will be raised. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...What are you doing with the TIP they have taken off?...


I'm going to pass it thru an industrial shredder, have that [smiley=furious3.gif] adapter filed down to dust and have it all mixed and pressed into a perspex paperweight. Then I'm going to make a CM-shaped doll and beat it to death with it.

Stress relief. Can't beat it. 



TTSPORT666 said:


> ...I really hope you can crack the magic 300bhp Mondo...


Cheers D. Can't really see it myself but will be good to know how much closer a good zorst mani will get you. In an ideal world with loads of time and money I'd have put the mani on and logged, then put the mani on once coated in Zirtotec and logged again. But I don't have that much time/patience/money so it's both at once for me. 

Should be great craic!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...What are you doing with the TIP they have taken off?...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to pass it thru an industrial shredder, have that [smiley=furious3.gif] adapter filed down to dust and have it all mixed and pressed into a perspex paperweight. Then I'm going to make a CM-shaped doll and beat it to death with it.
> 
> Stress relief. Can't beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I really hope you can crack the magic 300bhp Mondo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers D. Can't really see it myself but will be good to know how much closer a good zorst mani will get you. In an ideal world with loads of time and money I'd have put the mani on and logged, then put the mani on once coated in Zirtotec and logged again. But I don't have that much time/patience/money so it's both at once for me.
> 
> Should be great craic!
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea :lol: I don't think I'll get on the wrong side of you today :wink: :lol:

It would have been good to get a base figure of the mani, but I think I'd be the same, get it coated and get it on! 

Hopefully we'll see some good figures all round on the day 

It'll be good to see you crack the magic 300 and to see how far away from it myself :roll:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Can we have confirmation that anyone running a hybrid turbo will run in their own separate class please, as this is not stage 2 tune. As there will be a few with hybrids this year and i do not feel a std k04 running stage 2 is the same as a more efficient hybrid turbo? Level playing field please. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Damien.


Yayyyyy your still coming!

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

What is the limit for stage 2?

I've just ordered a few bits but won't fit anything that takes me out of stage 2 at the moment but as I understand it a hybrid is going to be in a different class to the rest of us stage 2 right?

I will be fitting a hybrid but will hold off until after the RR day.


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> What is the limit for stage 2?
> 
> I've just ordered a few bits but won't fit anything that takes me out of stage 2 at the moment but as I understand it a hybrid is going to be in a different class to the rest of us stage 2 right?
> 
> I will be fitting a hybrid but will hold off until after the RR day.


Ask Damien :wink:

Callum just fit it mate doesnt really matter it's all about your car.

Let's call it stage 2.14445436


----------



## Lollypop86

Does that mean as I'm the only 150 rocking up I win everything for my class? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the limit for stage 2?
> 
> I've just ordered a few bits but won't fit anything that takes me out of stage 2 at the moment but as I understand it a hybrid is going to be in a different class to the rest of us stage 2 right?
> 
> I will be fitting a hybrid but will hold off until after the RR day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Damien :wink:
> 
> Callum just fit it mate doesnt really matter it's all about your car.
> 
> Let's call it stage 2.14445436
Click to expand...

Haha well lets see what arrives and more importantly I can fit on my driveway in time.

May involve a last minute remap by Big Fish prior to the drive down lol.

I want to drive away with an award 

Don't think I will though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Does that mean as I'm the only 150 rocking up I win everything for my class? Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Yes Jess you will win that class [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

But then we have the panel filter class closely followed by the cone filter class then the panel filter and back box class then the cone filter and back box..............................

OMFG I forgot about the Wakbox class can someone check where that fits in please.


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the limit for stage 2?
> 
> I've just ordered a few bits but won't fit anything that takes me out of stage 2 at the moment but as I understand it a hybrid is going to be in a different class to the rest of us stage 2 right?
> 
> I will be fitting a hybrid but will hold off until after the RR day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Damien :wink:
> 
> Callum just fit it mate doesnt really matter it's all about your car.
> 
> Let's call it stage 2.14445436
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well lets see what arrives and more importantly I can fit on my driveway in time.
> 
> May involve a last minute remap by Big Fish prior to the drive down lol.
> 
> I want to drive away with an award
> 
> Don't think I will though [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Providing you can get the car safely mapped I would get the parts put on.

It's not about the winning it's the taking part :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Pfft who cares about them when you've got a 150 ttr representing lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Pfft who cares about them when you've got a 150 ttr representing lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Toooo true go girl.......


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> But then we have the panel filter class closely followed by the cone filter class then the panel filter and back box class then the cone filter and back box..............................
> 
> OMFG I forgot about the Wakbox class can someone check where that fits in please.


OMFG you really can bitch, I'm impressed 

John, please do send me your mobile  I'll give you mine so we can stay connected, just in case


----------



## Pugwash69

Lollypop86 said:


> Does that mean as I'm the only 150 rocking up I win everything for my class? Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


You will probably win the "fun day out" class too!


----------



## OeTT

How about the most slices of chocolate cake eaten while drinking baileys in a convertible?


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol better hope the ol' bill isn't about then lol I'll be havin a fun day that's fo sure!

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Pity my birthday wasn't a few weeks later, as you could all have had a piece of this...










John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Probably just as well John - after the dyno sheets are given out some people may be eating large chunks of 'Humble Pie' [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]

Happy Birthday btw... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Probably just as well John - after the dyno sheets are given out some people may be eating large chunks of 'Humble Pie' [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> Happy Birthday btw... [smiley=cheers.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks mate 

John


----------



## spike

I can bring cup cakes, but will cost you a donation to charity to have one


----------



## Lollypop86

Aww happy birthday 

J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then we have the panel filter class closely followed by the cone filter class then the panel filter and back box class then the cone filter and back box..............................
> 
> OMFG I forgot about the Wakbox class can someone check where that fits in please.
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG you really can bitch, I'm impressed
> 
> John, please do send me your mobile  I'll give you mine so we can stay connected, just in case
Click to expand...

Yes V our James can bitch, and he seems to think a modified airbox is as influential as a modern hybrid turbo, when it comes to power output. And on top of that i am a pussy for being so pedantic? :? I do wish the day was about personal gratification for each owner, not just "I've got an expensive hybrid turbo and manifold , i will piss all over you". 

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> I do wish the day was about personal gratification for each owner, not just "I've got an expensive hybrid turbo and manifold , i will piss all over you".
> 
> Damien.


Who the fuck is saying this it's all in your head ????

It's about a fun day out nothing else so lighten up.

Damien if I'm honest most of your posts I find enjoyable but you can be a little pedantic anal whatever about the finer details and that can suck the life out of any subject which is why some peeps take the piss and tease you about the qS and then you throw your toys out the cot.

I wish some of the people that had PMed and texted me saying "god it's just a fun day out
does it really matter "would post here so I'm not made out to be the grumpy fucker.

Hybrids will not be in the S2 class as I think I've already said so can we please now let it drop.


----------



## jamman

PS Just trying on my go team mondo gimp suit.


----------



## neilc

Can I ask what is a stage 2 tune as I am new to TT tuning and these type of threads always confuse me :?

P.s I thought a hybrid was like a Toyota Prius ?? Oh shucks have I done it again , like I said I'm new to TT tuning..


----------



## Nem

I'll do a quick rundown later of what goes in what category.  this subject always winds me up something chronic to be honest.

How about I be official adjudicator on 'stages'?


----------



## Pugwash69

As long as I can be in the "Just here for a fun day out" category?


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> I'll do a quick rundown later of what goes in what category.  this subject always winds me up something chronic to be honest.
> 
> How about I be official adjudicator on 'stages'?


I have a very able assistant thank you Nick.

I will also add you to my team that judges best car.

Best you get polishing Damien if your bay is better might be your year.


----------



## jamman

Pugwash69 said:


> As long as I can be in the "Just here for a fun day out" category?


You and me both Pugs :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I can be in the "Just here for a fun day out" category?
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both Pugs :wink:
Click to expand...

And the "I'm only here to recover from a hangover day out" lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish the day was about personal gratification for each owner, not just "I've got an expensive hybrid turbo and manifold , i will piss all over you".
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is saying this it's all in your head ????
> 
> It's about a fun day out nothing else so lighten up.
> 
> Damien if I'm honest most of your posts I find enjoyable but you can be a little pedantic anal whatever about the finer details and that can suck the life out of any subject which is why some peeps take the piss and tease you about the qS and then you throw your toys out the cot.
> 
> I wish some of the people that had PMed and texted me saying "god it's just a fun day out
> does it really matter "would post here so I'm not made out to be the grumpy fucker.
> 
> Hybrids will not be in the S2 class as I think I've already said so can we please now let it drop.
Click to expand...

Point taken James.

I do genuinely apologise if i have put you under any duress. I totally respect how much effort it takes to organise this event. And satisfying everybody. 
And it seems its only me having these thoughts on hybrids. I really did not mean it to come over pedantic. You are a top unselfish bloke and i have a lot of respect for you bud.

I don't throw my toys out of the cot James. Sorry you believe this to be a fact. :?

And i don't give a fuck if people take the piss out of my qs, if it is done in the right context.

I hope everyone has a great day. 
Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

Right everyone put your handbags away or I'll stamp my feet! Lol

James I'm sure you like doin whatever it is you do and Damien likes the finer points we aren't all the same some people just like clarification now lets just eat cake and be merry!

J
Xx


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> And it seems its only me having these thoughts on hybrids.
> Damien.


Prius or Honda Insight ?? Personally I always preferred the Insight , was never marketed as the saviour of the world and perhaps more groundbreaking too.


----------



## jamman

Neil..... Gas Gas Gas

I'm bringing my NBC suit to role play.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Neil..... Gas Gas Gas
> 
> I'm bringing my NBC suit to role play.


At least I won't hear your snoring with the respirator fitted.. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Good, 'cause I think I've run out of Go Team Mondo gimp suits.

Well, clean ones at least...


----------



## Lollypop86

Ew.....

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Good, 'cause I think I've run out of Go Team Mondo gimp suits.
> 
> Well, clean ones at least...


Not washed mine since last year :wink:

I still wear it often I like the musk and whilst gardening it attracts various small animals which I then hide inside various gimp
flaps and orifices.


----------



## Lollypop86

You are wrong on so many levels.......

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Good man, James. Adds to the flavour, like a Naval port barrel. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems its only me having these thoughts on hybrids.
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Prius or Honda Insight ?? Personally I always preferred the Insight , was never marketed as the saviour of the world and perhaps more groundbreaking too.
Click to expand...

Stirring fecker. 

Maybe a GB on these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-HYBRID-INS ... 27de38da73


----------



## Eadon

Stages are always different for different cars, communities, tuners etc. But for the TT it generally seems:

*Stage 1* - Intake mods + Map

*Stage 2* - Bolt ons + Map

So I suppose..

*Stage 3* - Hybrid Turbo

Leaving..

*Stage 4* - Big Turbo


----------



## Eadon

Oh and I'll put my name down too, please.

TT coupe Stage 1, I think :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> Stages are always different for different cars, communities, tuners etc. But for the TT it generally seems:
> 
> *Stage 1* - Intake mods + Map
> 
> *Stage 2* - Bolt ons + Map
> 
> So I suppose..
> 
> *Stage 3* - Hybrid Turbo
> 
> Leaving..
> 
> *Stage 4* - Big Turbo


You forgot:

Stage 5 - standard the best way to be

Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Matt B

Eadon said:


> Stages are always different for different cars, communities, tuners etc. But for the TT it generally seems:
> 
> *Stage 1* - Intake mods + Map
> 
> *Stage 2* - Bolt ons + Map
> 
> So I suppose..
> 
> *Stage 3* - Hybrid Turbo
> 
> Leaving..
> 
> *Stage 4* - Big Turbo


Fuck me - I have done nothing to my car and i have moved from Stage 3 to Stage 4! Win


----------



## Nem

The way it seems to work for the TT goes like this...

*Stage 1*

Engine Remap (can be generic or custom to the car)
Cat-back exhaust system
Uprated DV
Performance panel air filter (in the OEM box)
Silicone / uprated engine pipes (boost, intake, coolant whatever)

Nothing more, else see stage 2 

*Stage 2 *(in addition to the S1 mods)

Engine Remap (most likely custom)
High flow downpipes
Sports cats
Front mount Intercooler
Uprated inlet manifold
Uprated exhaust manifold
Uprated throttle body

No modifications to engine internals or change or modification to turbo 

*Stage 2+* (extra to the above)
Hybrid / Modified K04 Turbo
Uprated turbo actuator
Water / Meth or other similar cooling system

*Stage 3*

Replacement turbo
Uprated engine internals
Engine capacity increased
Flux capacitor

Basically the skys the limit on S3.

I know other brands / forums will do things differently but this does seem to work for the TT community. I do think the Stage 2+ section is important tho, it's people who are pushing the boundaries of the stock engine and seeing what the K04 can be made to achieve, I'll even throw in another trophy for the category if we like 

I'll have final word on any uncertainty on what category a car is in for the sake of any more falling out :-*


----------



## jamman

I will stress again that the decision of the judges is final so let's not start discussing what is and isn't stage blar blar blar

Many thanks to Nick for offering to help and also to the TTOC for donating the trophies and by the looks of it another one for stage 2+

Hope this keeps everyone happy and we all have a great time.

PS Decided I'm going to rib my budgie smuggler mate all day unless
he comes out to play the night before.


----------



## Nem

I didn't say anything about what the S2+ trophy will be like tho... 

(just kidding )


----------



## Nem

I can see this sort of thing going off before every run, lol


----------



## V6RUL

Looking forward to coming down and getting involved with all the fun and games.
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nem said:


> I didn't say anything about what the S2+ trophy will be like tho...
> 
> (just kidding )


All trophies are to be bonnet mounted by the class winners, right? :lol:

(And when I say "'mounted" I just mean 'attached to the car')


----------



## Eadon

Surely a cone filter not in OEM box can sit in stage 1? I am pretty much like for like stage 1 except I have cone filter.


----------



## neilc

Well my new Aventador is standard apart from a wak box , is that stage 1.5 ??


----------



## jamman

Eadon said:


> Surely a cone filter not in OEM box can sit in stage 1? I am pretty much like for like stage 1 except I have cone filter.


One more time ..... :roll:

*I will stress again that the decision of the judges is final so let's not start discussing what is and isn't stage blar blar blar *

Nick, Neil and myself will look at the cars spec before and on the day and place them accordingly.

Well I tell a lie Neil will faff about so prob Nick and myself will do the classification


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Well I tell a lie Neil will faff about so prob Nick and myself will do the classification


Sounds good to me , I will be busy trying to sell cars... :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

neilc said:


> Well my new Aventador is standard apart from a wak box , is that stage 1.5 ??


Does it look like this?


----------



## neilc

Pugwash69 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my new Aventador is standard apart from a wak box , is that stage 1.5 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like this?
Click to expand...

Hey how did you get in my house ?? :lol:


----------



## brittan

Pugwash69 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my new Aventador is standard apart from a wak box , is that stage 1.5 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like this?
Click to expand...

Or do you drive it like this:


----------



## neilc

Nice driving by the Mazda... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

I have nearly got all the specs in from the runners so tomorrow I will PM Nick and we will place them in their respective groups.

I will stress again that the decision of the judges is final so let's not start discussing what is and isn't stage blar blar blar because it will just ruin what's aimed as being a fun event.

Kisses for V xxxx


----------



## Eadon

Would you like my spec via PM?


----------



## jamman

Eadon said:


> Would you like my spec via PM?


Yes please will keep everythng together


----------



## Nadim_m

225 coupe some mods but not mapped yet 
Would like to go on the rolling road, will try
Come down night before for the party

Nadim


----------



## ades tt 180

Is the M42/m40 convoy still on?


----------



## Eadon

Silverstone Premierinn sold out for 25.04


----------



## Lollypop86

Looks like you'll be toppin and tailin with someone then lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG

I want to try and come down, and if there's room i'll have a run on the rolling road, if not i'll just watch and soak up the banter! :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Do it, Nick! And don't forget, Wak likes a bacon sarnie so make sure you bring him one when you go for mapping.


----------



## NickG

Mondo said:


> Do it, Nick! And don't forget, Wak likes a bacon sarnie so make sure you bring him one when you go for mapping.


Gunna try my best!!

:lol: :lol: I think it'll be cold by the time i get there! Any local haunts to get one from!?


----------



## jamman

NickG said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it, Nick! And don't forget, Wak likes a bacon sarnie so make sure you bring him one when you go for mapping.
> 
> 
> 
> Gunna try my best!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: I think it'll be cold by the time i get there! Any local haunts to get one from!?
Click to expand...

Yes he lives next to a garage that does them
he loves them but make it a surprise and don't tell him.

Bacon sarnie or a big sausage roll are his favs.


----------



## NickG

Hmmmm I feel something of a set-up going on here... :!:


----------



## jamman

NickG said:


> Hmmmm I feel something of a set-up going on here... :!:


Ask WAK he will confirm his love of all things pork but then the surprise will be ruined


----------



## NickG

Hahaha now I'm hugely suspicious!! Would it be inappropriate to ask if he wants red sauce or brown?! :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Would we lie to you? :roll:


----------



## NickG

Mondo said:


> Would we lie to you? :roll:


... almost definitely!! :lol: I think i'll play it safe with a bag of skittles... everyone likes skittles!


----------



## jamman

Hi All,

Ok we have the specs of all the runners and riders thank you

Cheers

James


----------



## RudeBadger

Can I bring my truck??? I bet my 5 cylinder turbo monster truck would best Dammo non hybrid, no manifold upgrade stage 1 car hands down :roll:


----------



## OeTT

I could bring my mountain bike if there's a class for 1wheel drive, manual, abnormally aspirated vehicles??


----------



## RudeBadger

OeTT said:


> I could bring my mountain bike if there's a class for 1wheel drive, manual, abnormally aspirated vehicles??


 :lol:


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> I could bring my mountain bike if there's a class for 1wheel drive, manual, abnormally aspirated vehicles??


I' wonder if Dammo would have an objection about that :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OeTT

If I pump up the tyres is that stage 1 or 2??


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> If I pump up the tyres is that stage 1 or 2??


Whatever you do don't tell him if you use the old playing cards in the spokes trick :wink:


----------



## Pot Of Jam

jamman said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I pump up the tyres is that stage 1 or 2??
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do don't tell him if you use the old playing cards in the spokes trick :wink:
Click to expand...

Whooa now. This is a RR day not a track day. No need for this type of specialised equipment.


----------



## redsilverblue

Just being picky on Monday morning - may I kindly ask our Organ.izer to explain how come that this event has lost its real identity? Is this event not about North vs South anymore?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I thought it was all about the burgers, pies and cakes..!?!


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Just being picky on Monday morning - may I kindly ask our Organ.izer to explain how come that this event has lost its real identity? Is this event not about North vs South anymore?


Good point Sexy V xxx Not quite sure how I missed that this year, (please) discipline me when we meet. xx


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Just being picky on Monday morning - may I kindly ask our Organ.izer to explain how come that this event has lost its real identity? Is this event not about North vs South anymore?


I see, trying to stir up regional rivalries - well you best bring your A game ya southern minge bag - yer LPG based vomit-mobile is gonna get served ha ha


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just being picky on Monday morning - may I kindly ask our Organ.izer to explain how come that this event has lost its real identity? Is this event not about North vs South anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I see, trying to stir up regional rivalries - well you best bring your A game ya southern minge bag - yer LPG based vomit-mobile is gonna get served ha ha
Click to expand...

Hahaha how funny  Wake up Matt, that car has been modified into dog food tins aaaages ago 

You know what, I'm not even running my car - you guys are on here to waste your money (please refer to Neil's thread about how reality bites), I'm on here to be awesome just like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just being picky on Monday morning - may I kindly ask our Organ.izer to explain how come that this event has lost its real identity? Is this event not about North vs South anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I see, trying to stir up regional rivalries - well you best bring your A game ya southern minge bag - yer LPG based vomit-mobile is gonna get served ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha how funny  Wake up Matt, that car has been modified into dog food tins aaaages ago
> 
> You know what, I'm not even running my car - you guys are on here to waste your money (please refer to Neil's thread about how reality bites), I'm on here to be awesome just like that :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I know but I didn't know what else to say to go on a rant about - seen Neil's thread - he is just building a new kitchen - he will get over it........


----------



## Lollypop86

redsilverblue said:


> you guys are on here to waste your money


nice touch I like it! lol

J
xx


----------



## neilc

Did I hear peeps chatting about wasting money ?? I'm in :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

neilc said:


> Did I hear peeps chatting about wasting money ?? I'm in :lol:


 I think Mondo should join you, he is into climbing and has spent thousands on it :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Mondo

V, I told you last time; this Adonis-like physique isn't the result of climbing.


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> V, I told you last time; this Adonis-like physique isn't the result of climbing.


Oh you're no fun! I know you don't climb  Neither you eat hot dinners :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Thanks for not contradicting me on the Adonis thing...


----------



## jamman

Ok with Gaz not coming this year  I've been in discussions with Ben at MRC and he highly recommends the local Cafe (details below) it looks good GRUB......

http://www.regscafe.co.uk/#

For next year they can provide a BBQ drum but we will need a slave or two to run it.

Going to start a thread on the Mk1 side to ask what if any work you boys and girls have done in preperation for the day.

I've pushed the boat out and I'm doing an oil change tomorrow


----------



## Lollypop86

Shame we can't do a BBQ this year weather is supposed to hold up

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26

Really gutted but I'm declaring myself out from doing any runs  will still come down with the BRM team though


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> Really gutted but I'm declaring myself out from doing any runs  will still come down with the BRM team though


Pussy :wink:


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok we have the specs of all the runners and riders thank you
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Have you guessed my stage 1 correctly?


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got cash out for the drinks the night before.
Will only be in the Beemer as HPA havn't delivered my gearbox yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really gutted but I'm declaring myself out from doing any runs  will still come down with the BRM team though
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy :wink:
Click to expand...

U agree to pay if it breaks (up £10,000) and I'll run it as many times as u like


----------



## Matt B

Get some running in miles on the beast and get that n75 back into play


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Ive got cash out for the drinks the night before.
> Will only be in the Beemer as HPA havn't delivered my gearbox yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


I will save the abuse for the night before my liddle MAN UTD buddy


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Get some running in miles on the beast and get that n75 back into play


You tell him MATTTYYYYWATTTYYY


----------



## cam69

If anyone wants to tag along me and Wak are meeting at Staines railway station at half 8 Saturday for the journey up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> Get some running in miles on the beast and get that n75 back into play


I'll see what I can do.

Balls to James though, not doing it for him [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> Ive got cash out for the drinks the night before.
> Will only be in the Beemer as HPA havn't delivered my gearbox yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


Booooo I was looking forward to meeting Janice for the first time! Want me to shake my fist at them? lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got cash out for the drinks the night before.
> Will only be in the Beemer as HPA havn't delivered my gearbox yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo I was looking forward to meeting Janice for the first time! Want me to shake my fist at them? lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Its very frustrating..X stock has turned into week 12 now, but hopefully very soon.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got cash out for the drinks the night before.
> Will only be in the Beemer as HPA havn't delivered my gearbox yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo I was looking forward to meeting Janice for the first time! Want me to shake my fist at them? lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its very frustrating..X stock has turned into week 12 now, but hopefully very soon.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Just got to pop down to Corals to collect my "Steve wont run AGAIN" winnings.

Glad you are still coming down.


----------



## V6RUL

I could try for the Stage 2 award in the beemer..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I could try for the Stage 2 award in the beemer..
> Steve


You can run in the It's not a fecking Audi class if you want mate


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could try for the Stage 2 award in the beemer..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can run in the It's not a fecking Audi class if you want mate
Click to expand...

That could be quite an interesting class for "best of the rest"
Steve


----------



## spike

Well I'm getting LED DRLs and new discs & pads the day before at the TT shop.... All very useful on a Rolling Road lol


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Well I'm getting LED DRLs and new discs & pads the day before at the TT shop.... All very useful on a Rolling Road lol


Tell Alex, Vince and the 2 Dave's bollocks from James

See you soon


----------



## turbo87

I plan to attend this


----------



## jamman

turbo87 said:


> I plan to attend this


You interested in running matey ?


----------



## neilc

Put me down for a run on the day if any spaces ? Only a standard MK5 GTI but will be interested to see if it makes the claimed 197BHP , certainly feels that strong.


----------



## Nem

Collected the trophies today 8)


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm getting LED DRLs and new discs & pads the day before at the TT shop.... All very useful on a Rolling Road lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Alex, Vince and the 2 Dave's bollocks from James
> 
> See you soon
Click to expand...

Alex is dealing with my car, is this a bad thing? :lol:


----------



## Jenny H

Can I come along please ?

Jenny


----------



## TTSPORT666

What time are we meeting at MRC? 

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

9am GMT damien keep up keep up 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> 9am GMT damien keep up keep up
> 
> J
> xx


Many thanks Jess there's one things in life that you can bank on and that's Dammo will never get anywhere on time never has never will.

He waltzes in handsome tanned looking immaculate BUT late at every event we have EVER attended.


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9am GMT damien keep up keep up
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Jess there's one things in life that you can bank on and that's Dammo will never get anywhere on time never has never will.
> 
> He waltzes in handsome tanned looking immaculate BUT late at every event we have EVER attended.
Click to expand...

Jess please don't mention his nose he gets really upset :wink:


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Collected the trophies today 8)


Cheers Nick you coming down the night before for drinks ?


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm getting LED DRLs and new discs & pads the day before at the TT shop.... All very useful on a Rolling Road lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Alex, Vince and the 2 Dave's bollocks from James
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alex is dealing with my car, is this a bad thing? :lol:
Click to expand...

Great lad (can't handle his drink)

Ask him about the boxing at ADI ?


----------



## Mondo

Night before!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jamman

Jenny H said:


> Can I come along please ?
> 
> Jenny


Jenny of course more than welcome if you want come the night before for informal drinks or pitch up
on the day no worries.

Don't let not knowing anyone put you off this is classed as the most friendly informal event of the year lots of Micky taking and laughs.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Night before!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I going to do three sit ups this morning just to be in shape for the night before......


----------



## Mondo

Oh. Didn't know we were supposed to train for the night before. Might have to practice sinking a few beers between now and then.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Oh. Didn't know we were supposed to train for the night before. Might have to practice sinking a few beers between now and then.


I've been working my right arm as well....


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Didn't know we were supposed to train for the night before. Might have to practice sinking a few beers between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wa.king as well....
Click to expand...

Oh!!


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Didn't know we were supposed to train for the night before. Might have to practice sinking a few beers between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wa.king as well....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh!!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## neilc

Answered all other questions other than mine .....Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jenny H

jamman said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come along please ?
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny of course more than welcome if you want come the night before for informal drinks or pitch up
> on the day no worries.
> 
> Don't let not knowing anyone put you off this is classed as the most friendly informal event of the year lots of Micky taking and laughs.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will come on the day, looking forward to seeing all the cars and meeting a few people 
If I want to put my car on do I have to book it now or is it fully booked? Getting her mapped in June so would be nice to see the before and after.
Jenny


----------



## jamman

Jenny H said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come along please ?
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny of course more than welcome if you want come the night before for informal drinks or pitch up
> on the day no worries.
> 
> Don't let not knowing anyone put you off this is classed as the most friendly informal event of the year lots of Micky taking and laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I will come on the day, looking forward to seeing all the cars and meeting a few people
> If I want to put my car on do I have to book it now or is it fully booked? Getting her mapped in June so would be nice to see the before and after.
> Jenny
Click to expand...

It's very close to capacity at the moment but you always get some drop
outs so I would think you will be able to run


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Put me down for a run on the day if any spaces ? Only a standard MK5 GTI but will be interested to see if it makes the claimed 197BHP , certainly feels that strong.


Negative ghostrider the pattern is full (maybe)


----------



## neilc

Requesting permission for a flyby...

Fit me in numpty :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Requesting permission for a flyby...
> 
> Fit me in numpty :wink:


That's a negative the pattern is full

(maybe)


----------



## neilc

Look Goose , fit me in or I will sing " You've lost that loving feeling " at the bar on Friday night :lol:


----------



## Eadon

It's a shame the hotel has sold out, I wanted to come down the night before for the drinks!

I probably still will, and kip in the car or pitch a tent up :lol:


----------



## jamman

Eadon said:


> It's a shame the hotel has sold out, I wanted to come down the night before for the drinks!
> 
> I probably still will, and kip in the car or pitch a tent up :lol:


I would give them a call to check more the merrier.


----------



## tim_s

I'm thinking to pop up on the day. I won't be running though as my new clutch is not being fitted 'til the 29th!

Looking forward to seeing a few old faces and some new ones too.


----------



## Eadon

Good shout James,

Stick me down for the night before either way.


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi was reading the posts from last years event do they need access
To towing eye to get car onto rolling road?


----------



## jamman

Nadim_m said:


> Hi was reading the posts from last years event do they need access
> To towing eye to get car onto rolling road?


Yes as a rule although extra straps can be used


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collected the trophies today 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Nick you coming down the night before for drinks ?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking about it yeah


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collected the trophies today 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Nick you coming down the night before for drinks ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking about it yeah
Click to expand...

Don't think act matey.......

See you Friday


----------



## Lollypop86

Mine and Jamman Birthday drinkies and *CAKE*!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

It's very close to capacity at the moment but you always get some drop
outs so I would think you will be able to run [/quote][/quote][/quote]

:lol: yeah always plenty of "drop outs"at RR..lol.. "Yanawhatamean" :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Are you drinking Damien


----------



## Mondo

Whatever he's doing it's not replying to PMs. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Whatever he's doing it's not replying to PMs. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


FB he ignored my text don't feel alone guess we are not one of the chosen few


----------



## Mondo

S'OK; I won't be talking to him when I whup his (admittedly pert) arse at the RR day.

Damn, did I say that? I only meant to think it.


----------



## Lollypop86

He never replies to me lol  just not one of the cool kids I guess 

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

You and me both, Lolly.


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> S'OK; I won't be talking to him when I whup his (admittedly pert) arse at the RR day.
> 
> Damn, did I say that? I only meant to think it.


Literally.


----------



## Mondo

Ooh! I think a little man-juice just leaked out...


----------



## redsilverblue

Accompanied by a heavy breathing? 

Love how you used a hyphen


----------



## Mondo

An edjakated man always knows how to punctuate correctly.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> An *ejaculated* man always knows how to punctuate correctly.


Worrying... :lol:

John


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Don't think act matey.......
> 
> See you Friday


Right, I'm booked in not far away, so I'll see you Friday night. What time we all gathering?


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think act matey.......
> 
> See you Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I'm booked in not far away, so I'll see you Friday night. What time we all gathering?
Click to expand...

I will be done there for 1700 easy so prob around 1800-1900 for drinks and a bite to eat if peeps need feeding (I do) lol


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An *ejaculated* man always knows how to punctuate correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying... :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Aren't you, John. :wink:

Oh, and there goes your dome dut, smart arse. :evil:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Are you drinking Damien





Mondo said:


> Ooh! I think a little man-juice just leaked out...


I thought Mondo was a bitter man? 
Drinking Danien - is that by the pint or just in small shots?!? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

A pint _is_ a small shot. :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

I would leave Dammien alone if I was you  I heard, not that long ago, that he is a master usign chop sticks


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An *ejaculated* man always knows how to punctuate correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying... :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you, John. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and there goes your dome dut, smart arse. :evil:
Click to expand...

To be honest, with the life grounding events I've had over the last few weeks, I've realised nothing is worth worrying about 

Unfortunately, these events also led to me having to cancel my session with the Staines Sultan, so it's no stage 2 category for me  They are mostly sorted now, so I'll be free to rearrange my session, albeit after the RR day, as I doubt Wak would have the time next Friday 

Such is life, but everything happens for a reason

John


----------



## Mondo

Bit embarrassed, but your loss was my gain. I got fettled last Saturday because of a cancellation - yours.  You never know, though; give Wak a shout - he might be able to see you before the RR day. Depends if Neil leaves him alone for 5 minutes... :wink:

Mr. Crawford, His Royal Wakness was sitting next to me when you rang. Believe we were 3 minutes' away from nutting the limiter. Kind of a stay of automotive execution I guess; the old girl probably thanked you for it.

Did it several times afterwards though, so her reprieve was only temporary. :twisted:


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Are you drinking Damien


No just a little hypoxic ...Sorry for not replying straight away..always a bit difficult at 30,000 ft.. 

Mondo will pm you soon pal...Am getting the ECS kit from the usa..Just orchestrating the where and how at the moment. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Bit embarrassed, but your loss was my gain. I got fettled last Saturday because of a cancellation - yours.  You never know, though; give Wak a shout - he might be able to see you before the RR day. Depends if Neil leaves him alone for 5 minutes... :wink:
> 
> Mr. Crawford, His Royal Wakness was sitting next to me when you rang. Believe we were 3 minutes' away from nutting the limiter. Kind of a stay of automotive execution I guess; the old girl probably thanked you for it.
> 
> Did it several times afterwards though, so her reprieve was only temporary. :twisted:


Sounds awesome Mondo...so so..how is the stats looking you near 300bhp??? :wink: You are this years stage 2 winner by a mile...But John and i will be back fighting strong next year.. :twisted: :twisted: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Let's just say I'm as close as I'll ever get, and I'm happy with the feel. So far the B5 mani' seems to be working a treat, but I'm aware of some potential issues so will be keeping an eye (and an EGT sensor) on it. Maybe the Zircotec coating is helping, maybe the fact it's a standard bore mani' is also helping, maybe I'm lucky... maybe I'm on borrowed time. Dunno. But, right now, she feels great. 

See you Saturday - or maybe Friday? You still running? Want some legitimacy to my 'Beat Damien at RR '14' sig'. :-*


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit embarrassed, but your loss was my gain. I got fettled last Saturday because of a cancellation - yours.  You never know, though; give Wak a shout - he might be able to see you before the RR day. Depends if Neil leaves him alone for 5 minutes... :wink:
> 
> Mr. Crawford, His Royal Wakness was sitting next to me when you rang. Believe we were 3 minutes' away from nutting the limiter. Kind of a stay of automotive execution I guess; the old girl probably thanked you for it.
> 
> Did it several times afterwards though, so her reprieve was only temporary. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome Mondo...so so..how is the stats looking you near 300bhp??? :wink: You are this years stage 2 winner by a mile...But John and i will be back fighting strong next year.. :twisted: :twisted: :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

We certainly will! 

I think I'm going to book into MRC after I've been Wak'd just so I can see where I am in comparison to Saturdays stage 2ers, see you there Damo :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Bit embarrassed, but your loss was my gain. I got fettled last Saturday because of a cancellation - yours.


You certainly owe me a dome nut now! :wink:

John


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Bit embarrassed, but your loss was my gain. I got fettled last Saturday because of a cancellation - yours.  You never know, though; give Wak a shout - he might be able to see you before the RR day. Depends if Neil leaves him alone for 5 minutes... :wink:
> 
> Mr. Crawford, His Royal Wakness was sitting next to me when you rang. Believe we were 3 minutes' away from nutting the limiter. Kind of a stay of automotive execution I guess; the old girl probably thanked you for it.
> 
> Did it several times afterwards though, so her reprieve was only temporary. :twisted:


I was just calling Wak to try and convince him that pork is actually very nice indeed. Can't understand why he doesn't like it personally. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Let's just say I'm as close as I'll ever get, and I'm happy with the feel. So far the B5 mani' seems to be working a treat, but I'm aware of some potential issues so will be keeping an eye (and an EGT sensor) on it. Maybe the Zircotec coating is helping, maybe the fact it's a standard bore mani' is also helping, maybe I'm lucky... maybe I'm on borrowed time. Dunno. But, right now, she feels great.
> 
> See you Saturday - or maybe Friday? You still running? Want some legitimacy to my 'Beat Damien at RR '14' sig'. :-*


 :lol: lol..Will be an honour to be beaten by you and your Zircotec coated manifold..Enjoy your year, cause next year im gona be back.. :wink: The manifold is, and will be fine Mondo..Will tell you all when i see you. Its been an educational week :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Callum-TT

Well this will be my only year as a stage 2 runner as next year I may have something slightly different.

Sadly my only run at 2 will not be enough to trouble Mondo but I'm ok with that


----------



## Mondo

'Course you are... :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Not long now, really looking forward to the day.

Roll on next week

Phil


----------



## barb

I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc

barb said:


> I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Sorry to find out that you won't be attending. Was really looking forward to seeing your car in the flesh.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

barb said:


> I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


oh dear 

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc

Not long to go now. We have had a couple of cracking days up here and its meant to stay like this till well into next week. Fingers crossed it's dry for everyone heading up/down to the event.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## barb

BaueruTc said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to find out that you won't be attending. Was really looking forward to seeing your car in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Lollypop86 said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I know I'm gutted if I can stil come along and not run I will

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm really hoping for good weather.......

J
xx


----------



## jamman

barb said:


> I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately but I have no choice . Hopefully someone can take my place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What's wrong with the car ?


----------



## barb

The cars fine its the money that's the problem there may still be a chance

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

barb said:


> The cars fine its the money that's the problem there may still be a chance
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Oh I'm sorry to hear that mate


----------



## The Gachet

Hi jamman,

Am really hoping to get down next Saturday to meet some of you guys and witness the number of amazing cars that will be on show there ! 8)

Not too fussed about a run as I probably don't want to see the results (lol) and anyway I know that it is fully booked but if one did become available then I would sure give it a go !!! 

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## jamman

The Gachet said:


> Hi jamman,
> 
> Am really hoping to get down next Saturday to meet some of you guys and witness the number of amazing cars that will be on show there ! 8)
> 
> Not too fussed about a run as I probably don't want to see the results (lol) and anyway I know that it is fully booked but if one did become available then I would sure give it a go !!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

More the merrier mate and if you decide on the day you fancy a go and we can squeeze you in we will.

Hopefully see you next Saturday or Friday if you fancy a tipple.

Cheers

James


----------



## The Gachet

jamman said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jamman,
> 
> Am really hoping to get down next Saturday to meet some of you guys and witness the number of amazing cars that will be on show there ! 8)
> 
> Not too fussed about a run as I probably don't want to see the results (lol) and anyway I know that it is fully booked but if one did become available then I would sure give it a go !!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> More the merrier mate and if you decide on the day you fancy a go and we can squeeze you in we will.
> 
> Hopefully see you next Saturday or Friday if you fancy a tipple.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
Click to expand...

Okay James, thank you very much of which I unfortunately can't do Friday due to work however Saturday is looking hopeful...

Therefore really looking forward to it as I'm sure it will be a fantastic day !


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi James

TT is in audi tamworth on Tuesday but hopefully will get it back the same day and then will be booking hotel for Friday night.
So hopefully will see every body then.

Phil


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi James
> 
> TT is in audi tamworth on Tuesday but hopefully will get it back the same day and then will be booking hotel for Friday night.
> So hopefully will see every body then.
> 
> Phil


Look forward to meeting up  8)


----------



## Spaceman10

Cheers James

Looking forward to it 

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86

Woohooooooo! Not long left to go!

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69

My stepson has obtained a girlfriend in the last few weeks but still wants to come with me next weekend. I hope he's not disappointed when the road doesn't actually roll around like a treadmill.


----------



## tonksy26

Pugwash69 said:


> My stepson has obtained a girlfriend in the last few weeks but still wants to come with me next weekend. I hope he's not disappointed when the road doesn't actually roll around like a treadmill.


U going on sat mate ? Will bring your present with me if that's ok ?


----------



## jamman

Pugwash69 said:


> My stepson has obtained a girlfriend in the last few weeks but still wants to come with me next weekend. I hope he's not disappointed when the road doesn't actually roll around like a treadmill.


"Obtained" strange terminology Pugs :lol:

See you Saturday


----------



## Pugwash69

tonksy26 said:


> U going on sat mate ? Will bring your present with me if that's ok ?


I'll be there. Handover would be perfect!



jamman said:


> "Obtained" strange terminology Pugs :lol:
> 
> See you Saturday


Well, when we find the old photos of him wearing a tutu aged about 8 or 9, they will be tagged on his facebook!


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> U going on sat mate ? Will bring your present with me if that's ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there. Handover would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Obtained" strange terminology Pugs :lol:
> 
> See you Saturday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when we find the old photos of him wearing a tutu aged about 8 or 9, they will be tagged on his facebook!
Click to expand...

The word will then change to "Owned" :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Major cleaning session started today, got a lot done before the rain arrived 

Will finish it off on Friday, after fitting a few more hoses 

Be good to see some old faces and put some names to faces of new members 

The count down has started...

John


----------



## OeTT

I've fitted my interior LEDs. Should be good for an extra 5 bhp


----------



## jamman

I can beat that....

I've grouted my tiles and put a second coat on the walls.

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

I can beat yours lol I ate chocolate....lots of....think I'm having a chocolate baby......

for those staying over only 4 SLEEPS LEFT TO GO
for those not staying only 5 SLEEPS LEFT TO GO



J
xx


----------



## OeTT

4 sleeps until cake


----------



## Mondo

A voltmeter must be good for another 2-3bhp. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> 4 sleeps until cake


mmmmmmm cake 

J
xx


----------



## cam69

Mondo said:


> A voltmeter must be good for another 2-3bhp. :wink:


I hope you had a map tweak after fitting it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

cam69 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A voltmeter must be good for another 2-3bhp. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a map tweak after fitting it ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not needed mate by all accounts it's inserted in his anus. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

DB, it's a Voltmeter, not a Boltmeter. :-*


----------



## tonksy26

Just let let everyone. My TT is in an absolutely shocking state and still will be on Saturday as I just have time to do anything with her. So as embarrassing as she is ATM, at least it will be there (fingers crossed) and making an appearance


----------



## Lollypop86

is she dirty? this lot like dirty? 

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Lollypop86 said:


> is she dirty? this lot like dirty?
> 
> J
> xx


Maybes [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Well, I was going to polish Brumhilda (as Mrs. Mondo calls her) after my local car wash guys had done their best, but their best didn't warrant a polish, so it'll have to wait until a) the weather gets better and b) I wash her myself. So she'll be clean, but not brilliantly so.

Will probably be at the Premier Inn no earlier that 9pm on the Friday. Should be fun.


----------



## Lollypop86

oooooo cake! 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Well, I was going to polish Brumhilda (as Mrs. Mondo calls her) after my local car wash guys had done their best, but their best didn't warrant a polish, so it'll have to wait until a) the weather gets better and b) I wash her myself. So she'll be clean, but not brilliantly so.
> 
> Will probably be at the Premier Inn no earlier that 9pm on the Friday. Should be fun.


9pm ! ! ! !


----------



## Mondo

Driving around the M25 Friday night no earlier than 7pm? I'd say that would be doing well.


----------



## Lollypop86

better put your foot down then 

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just booked hotel for Friday night .
Looking forward to a good drink and to meet every body.

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86

is someone bringing candles? if so bring enough to match James' age 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> is someone bringing candles? if so bring enough to match James' age
> 
> J
> xx


Ha feckety haaaaaarrrrr


----------



## Lollypop86

it's alrite I'll have the first 28 

J
xx


----------



## ian222

Really sorry but I cant make it now James, thought it may happen. Gutted cos its gonna be a good day. :x


----------



## sco

Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?

Simon.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Really sorry but I cant make it now James, thought it may happen. Gutted cos its gonna be a good day. :x


Gutted Ian 

Always like having a butchers at your car...


----------



## jamman

sco said:


> Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?
> 
> Simon.


Everyone welcome mate come along we are a very friendly lot I promise


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> sco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?
> 
> Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome mate come along we are a very friendly lot I promise
Click to expand...

I am not ! Lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?
> 
> Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome mate come along we are a very friendly lot I promise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not ! Lol
Click to expand...

No but your mrs is very friendly there was a time when she didn't stop
texting me.... I miss those days [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## OeTT

I can bring cake, but I can't bring that many candles as I don't have a pyrotechnics license.


----------



## sco

jamman said:


> sco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?
> 
> Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome mate come along we are a very friendly lot I promise
Click to expand...

Cool - am hoping there is a vagcom expert there as am interested in learning what you can log during a run.

Simon.


----------



## jamman

sco said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are interested observers welcome to turn up or is it rolling roadees only?
> 
> Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome mate come along we are a very friendly lot I promise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool - am hoping there is a vagcom expert there as am interested in learning what you can log during a run.
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

Yep plenty find me and I will introduce you to someone called WAK.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but your mrs is very friendly there was a time when she didn't stop
> texting me.... I miss those days [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mate - she will batter you now lmao 
I feel sorry for you


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> I can bring cake, but I can't bring that many candles as I don't have a pyrotechnics license.


WOOHOO CAKE! I'll bring some candles and baileys...for pre-dinner drinks....in my room.....on my own 

J
xx


----------



## sco

> Yep plenty find me and I will introduce you to someone called WAK.


The man, the myth, the legend?


----------



## Lollypop86

The one and only!

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

The Sultan of Staines, His Royal Wakness, the Pork Dodger... his names are legion. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Not sure what car I'll be attending in.....will either be the BM or the 'saved TT' dependant upon if parts arrive & I can fit them intime inbetween finishing Tonksy's car and tweaking with Matt's.......car!! :lol:

Might have to just come and show you guys what real torque is....


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Not sure what car I'll be attending in.....will either be the BM or the 'saved TT' dependant upon if parts arrive & I can fit them intime inbetween finishing Tonksy's car and tweaking with Matt's.......car!! :lol:
> 
> Might have to just come and show you guys what real torque is....


 :wink:


----------



## neilc

L33JSA said:


> Might have to just come and show you guys what real donuts are like....


 :wink:


----------



## jamman

Someone mention donuts... I'm talking jam filled none of those duffer ring donuts.


----------



## Eadon

I'll bring the donuts


----------



## jamman

BRING A CUP/MUG

If we all chuck in 50p that will cover Neil and I going to the shops and buying some tea, coffee, milk, sugar..... ta


----------



## Lollypop86

I dont drink hot drinks........ 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont drink hot drinks........
> 
> J
> xx


Ok everyone except Jessica :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> BRING A MUG


Girlfriends at work I'm affraid :?


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> BRING A CUP/MUG
> 
> If we all chuck in 50p that will cover Neil and I going to the shops and buying some tea, coffee, milk, sugar..... ta


Good plan


----------



## cam69

Might bring my tasimo coffee machine ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll just bring my protein shake and sit in the corner shall i? 

J
xx


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll just bring my protein shake and sit in the corner shall i?
> 
> J
> xx


You can bring a mug and fill with a cold drink of your choice


----------



## Lollypop86

baileys? oh no wait im driving 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> BRING A CUP/MUG
> 
> If we all chuck in 50p that will cover Neil and I going to the shops and buying some tea, coffee, milk, sugar..... ta


I'll try to remember to grab some plastic cups from work again, as most people forgot last year 

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRING A CUP/MUG
> 
> If we all chuck in 50p that will cover Neil and I going to the shops and buying some tea, coffee, milk, sugar..... ta
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to remember to grab some plastic cups from work again, as most people forgot last year
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## mullum

Everyone, I hate to be the guy that drops out - but I've done my back in something rotten a few days ago and it's not getting any better, it's getting worse ! I don't even think I'll be able to manage to wash the thing never mind do the clay, polish and wax I'd planned on doing :-( None of the bits I'd wanted to fit beforehand have arrived either.
The other thing is that my wife, who I've not seen for 9 months, is arriving the day before and although she's told me to go to the event - it'd be nice to stay home for her.
It's just all pointing to me being better off giving it a miss unfortunately - and I really did want to see how my mods and wak map have improved the car figures-wise.

Last year I bought the hotel room from someone who dropped out - so I think I should probably do the same and offer this room up for anyone who is keen.


----------



## Lollypop86

Oh thats a shame Mullum, would have been nice to have met you, but tbh having not seen your wife for 9 months and not counting the other stuff I'd stay home too! Feel better soon!

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

mullum said:


> Everyone, I hate to be the guy that drops out - but I've done my back in something rotten a few days ago and it's not getting any better, it's getting worse ! I don't even think I'll be able to manage to wash the thing never mind do the clay, polish and wax I'd planned on doing :-( None of the bits I'd wanted to fit beforehand have arrived either.
> The other thing is that my wife, who I've not seen for 9 months, is arriving the day before and although she's told me to go to the event - it'd be nice to stay home for her.
> It's just all pointing to me being better off giving it a miss unfortunately - and I really did want to see how my mods and wak map have improved the car figures-wise.
> 
> Last year I bought the hotel room from someone who dropped out - so I think I should probably do the same and offer this room up for anyone who is keen.


Meeeeeeeeeee.

Please 

Sorry to hear about your back though Stephen. Get well soon!


----------



## jamman

Sorry to hear this Stephen (LEDGURU) but a health is more important and wifey def is
Always next time


----------



## Lollypop86

what time for those who are staying planning on getting there?

J
xx


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> what time for those who are staying planning on getting there?
> 
> J
> xx


After breakfast


----------



## Pugwash69

Sorry to hear you're out Mullum, but probably not as sorry as your wife is upon hearing that your back is out!


----------



## Callum-TT

Pugwash69 said:


> Sorry to hear you're out Mullum, but probably not as sorry as your wife is upon hearing that you're not leaving for the night


Fixed that for you mate.


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## mullum

:lol: cheers all


----------



## Eadon

mullum said:


> :lol: cheers all


You have a PM


----------



## Eadon

I have bought Stephen's room


----------



## mullum

Have a great night and day at MRC Jon, and same to everyone else ;-)


----------



## Duggy

Cheers Stephen, hope your back recovers and you have some quality time with the wife


----------



## Lollypop86

*1 MORE SLEEP TO GO!!!!*

Just saying 

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Prep starts as soon as I get in tonight.

Bringing my mobile wash kit, hopefully there'll be tap somewhere to get the journey's muck off!


----------



## Lollypop86

in your room? I'll bring my buckets  lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

I think there might be some objections to me washing the car in my room, never mind the task of getting it in there in the first place :wink: 

I meant an external tap that I could hook a hose up to, otherwise old school back and fourth it'll have to be!


----------



## Lollypop86

No idea give them a call? lol "s'cuse me love, av you got a tap I can hook me hose up to?" 

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Lollypop86 said:


> No idea give them a call? lol "s'cuse me love, av you got a tap I can hook me hose up to?"
> 
> J
> xx


Haha like the cockney ring to it!


----------



## Lollypop86

I was goin for Essex twang lol must try harder!

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

I'm on the edge, so you get a mix round here.

'Oi love u gotta tap I can 'ook me 'ose upta?' It more Essex maybe? :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69

Eadon said:


> Haha like the cockney ring to it!


So tempting to misquote this!


----------



## Lollypop86

steady!

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Pugwash69 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha like the cockney ring to it!
> 
> 
> 
> So tempting to misquote this!
Click to expand...

What's a Ney ring...? :roll:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

You dont want to know 

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Haha such a dirty minded group of people :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Just for the record I did NOT start this m'kay

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Noted.

You are always there somewhere though when innuendos start flying :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm just totally misunderstood and its they way these guys are reading it.....thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Haha only winding you up 

Will be some interesting conversations Friday night that's for sure!


----------



## olly12

You guys don't half talk rubbish!!
James sort them out


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> You guys don't half talk rubbish!!
> James sort them out


I gave up long ago matey


----------



## Lollypop86

olly12 said:


> You guys don't half talk about some great stuff!!
> James sort them out


corrected it for you 

Jon - tomorrow night should be interesting! Bring on the Jaeger!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Eadon said:


> I think there might be some objections to me washing the car in my room, never mind the task of getting it in there in the first place :wink:
> 
> I meant an external tap that I could hook a hose up to, otherwise old school back and fourth it'll have to be!


If they can get a Mustang on the top of the Empire State then surely a TT in to a Holiday Inn shouldn't be that much harder...


----------



## Lollypop86

Your only up the road arent you? can you go check 

J
xx


----------



## olly12

Do we know who's bringing what? 
James u fetching coffee etc?


----------



## Mondo

olly12 said:


> ...James u feltching...


That's a bit personal, innit?

:wink:


----------



## olly12

James knows I wouldn't dis him 
What's the weather like for sat ?


----------



## Eadon

Pot Of Jam said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there might be some objections to me washing the car in my room, never mind the task of getting it in there in the first place :wink:
> 
> I meant an external tap that I could hook a hose up to, otherwise old school back and fourth it'll have to be!
> 
> 
> 
> If they can get a Mustang on the top of the Empire State then surely a TT in to a Holiday Inn shouldn't be that much harder...
Click to expand...

Didn't say impossible, just that it would have been a task. As it would have been to get the Mustang up there.


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> James knows I wouldn't dis him
> What's the weather like for sat ?


 :lol:

Best not to look at the moment mate but things always change.

Neil and I will grab some Coffee, Tea, Milk and Sugar tomorrow.

So busy at work haven't even had chance to clean car Grrrrrr

Off to work now laterz folks


----------



## BaueruTc

Eadon said:


> Prep starts as soon as I get in tonight.
> 
> Bringing my mobile wash kit, hopefully there'll be tap somewhere to get the journey's muck off!


Plus one one the wash kit. We can wash together lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## barb

Was hoping to wash mine today but ran out of time playing with new wheels. In serious need of a clean

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi guys was really looking forward to meeting
Everyone but don't think I'm gonna be able to
Make it now, come down with bad flu


----------



## Pugwash69

So have I but I'll swallow lots of coffee and pills before during and after the event. Just don't get in my face. :?


----------



## jamman

Pugwash69 said:


> So have I but I'll swallow lots of coffee and pills before during and after the event. Just don't get in my face. :?


That's the spirit Pugs

Pills n Thrills

Everybody "Rave" hands in the air ! ! !

Sorry you can't make it Nadim


----------



## BaueruTc

Mug is packed, Will be quite fitting for the event. Is there an award for best mug?

Just getting bag prepped then its off to bed. Up at 0300 for the road trip tomorrow. 

See you all there!


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> Mug is packed, Will be quite fitting for the event. Is there an award for best mug?
> 
> Just getting bag prepped then its off to bed. Up at 0300 for the road trip tomorrow.
> 
> See you all there!


Just drive safe mate

I'm at work until 06.00 then sleep then down to the hotel late afternoon see you there.


----------



## Nadim_m

Got an exam on Monday so probably best to
rest and try get over it


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm at the garage for 8 for them to sort my indicator relay then off to clean the car, then home, pack and then off to the hotel, what time you planning on getting there for?

J
xx


----------



## forker

Just noticed this. I'll drop by to be nosey and watch the watchers...

F


----------



## Duggy

Going to be doing the rounds for some stainless hose lamps in the morning, looks like I'll be ending up at Forge in Gloucester as I can't see anyone a lot closer stocking them :?

Looks like rain most of the afternoon 

Think there may be a few dirty cars on Saturday... :wink:

John


----------



## Mondo

That's a pisser, John. I used a seller on eBay called... Cotswold Engineering Supplies. Or something like that. Good range, good prices and always send damn quick. 

Right, you lot. Let me know where you end up Friday night as I'll probably be arriving late so will have to catch up. Don't think the hotel has a bar, does it? Lemme know where you are and I'll pitch up.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> That's a pisser, John. I used a seller on eBay called... Cotswold Engineering Supplies. Or something like that. Good range, good prices and always send damn quick.


Mondo, you are a Star!   

They are just by Powerstation, about 15 mins from me! 

Guess where I'm off to tomorrow morning...

John


----------



## Lollypop86

church?

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> church?
> 
> J
> xx


Something like that Jess, going to see the God of hose clamps :wink:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

sounds kinky 

J
xx


----------



## Nem

So what time is everyone going to be in the Green Man then tomorrow night ?


----------



## Lollypop86

drunk or sober? 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> church?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that Jess, going to see the God of nipple clamps :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds kinky
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Ouch [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

That's me up. Tired.com plenty of coffee going on board.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> That's me up. Tired.com plenty of coffee going on board.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'm still at work mate see you later.

I will PM you my mobile later so you will be able to find us at the hotel.


----------



## BaueruTc

Grrrrr just gone out and checked car and bonnet has a lovely huge seagull S##t on it. Car cleaning at 0400 is new to me lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon

Ditto :x

Poxy birds! It's also raining here which doesn't help with today's plans, oh well not like I've never washed a car in the rain before


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's me up. Tired.com plenty of coffee going on board.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still at work mate see you later.
> 
> I will PM you my mobile later so you will be able to find us at the hotel.
Click to expand...

Eh? PM favourites, eh? Who do you think you are; Damien? [smiley=baby.gif]

The Green Man? Is that the plan?


----------



## sco

The local weather report is for it to pee it down most of Saturday so why don't you manic must wash it types just chill - it's a rolling road day not a show and shine day after all!

What time does this all kick off / close down - planning on dropping in either morning or afternoon, whichever looks drier 

Simon.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's me up. Tired.com plenty of coffee going on board.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still at work mate see you later.
> 
> I will PM you my mobile later so you will be able to find us at the hotel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh? PM favourites, eh? Who do you think you are; Damien? [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> The Green Man? Is that the plan?
Click to expand...

I thought I'd texted you already matey I will later

ok a few hours sleep for me night

if the green man is the bar there we
will be there

@Nick we will be there around 6 I will call
u mate


----------



## Lollypop86

Dropped car off at the garage and now out shopping with my mum.....urgh absolutely chucking it down! See you guys later!

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc

Down in Stirling now having a full fry up in Sainsburys. Drizzle and fog most of the way down the road so far.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

No more bird poo? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Eadon

BaueruTc said:


> Down in Stirling now having a full fry up in Sainsburys. Drizzle and fog most of the way down the road so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Jesus Paul, I've only just realised.. Your coming down from Scotland!


----------



## BaueruTc

Not so far. Not to go into details but my fresh layer of wax must have helped. I poured a kettle of cold water over it and it streamed off. Quick dry and I hit the road. Just finished the fry up whilst keeping an eye on the car.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down in Stirling now having a full fry up in Sainsburys. Drizzle and fog most of the way down the road so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Paul, I've only just realised.. Your coming down from Scotland!
Click to expand...

You coming down this evening?

J
Xx


----------



## Eadon

Lollypop86 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down in Stirling now having a full fry up in Sainsburys. Drizzle and fog most of the way down the road so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Paul, I've only just realised.. Your coming down from Scotland!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You coming down this evening?
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

Moi?

Of course, only an hour or 2 away from me so trying not to leave too early, will be the prat that gets there first and has to wait for everyone :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

It's an hour from mine which isn't too bad but don't know what time the car will be done at the garage but knowing me I'll be the early one lol

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Not so far. Not to go into details but my fresh layer of wax must have helped. I poured a kettle of cold water over it and it streamed off. Quick dry and I hit the road. Just finished the fry up whilst keeping an eye on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Pure dedication to the cause Paul, look forward to meeting you tomorrow 

John


----------



## olly12

Everyone drive safe  
Looking forward to meeting all the new faces also all the people I've met before 
If I remember I will fetch some crispy kremes
12 for James and 1 for me lol..


----------



## neilc

Well what a waste of time valeting the car yesterday  It looks like a monsoon outside !! Oh well at least the thick layer of Saharan dust got washed off.


----------



## Pugwash69

It's wetter than an otters pocket here. Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow morning!


----------



## neilc

Pugwash69 said:


> It's wetter than an otters pocket here. Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow morning!


Hilarious really , just about to pull my immaculate car out of the unit to get totally soaked [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's wetter than an otters pocket here. Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious really , just about to pull my immaculate car out of the unit to get totally soaked [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## neilc

You are meant to be asleep numbnuts , don't complain laterz about being tired and having worked a nightshift etc etc

P.s have you got any ear plugs ?? :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

ha ha....You guys sharing a room again...Neil do you need noise cancelling headphones for James's godzilla like snoring? 

Who's idea was it to have it in Monsoon April anyhow... :wink: wink wink.

Safe drive across guys. See you all tomorrow...don't forget a kagool and a snorkel with your mugs. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> ha ha....You guys sharing a room again...Neil do you need noise cancelling headphones for James's godzilla like snoring?
> 
> Who's idea was it to have it in Monsoon April anyhow... :wink: wink wink.
> 
> Safe drive across guys. See you all tomorrow...don't forget a kagool and a snorkel with your mugs.
> 
> Damien.


Blame Jess it was her idea


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha....You guys sharing a room again...Neil do you need noise cancelling headphones for James's godzilla like snoring?
> 
> Who's idea was it to have it in Monsoon April anyhow... :wink: wink wink.
> 
> Safe drive across guys. See you all tomorrow...don't forget a kagool and a snorkel with your mugs.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Jess it was her idea
Click to expand...

 :lol: Safe drive James..Don't go kerbing any more alloys.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Hey Damo , I reckon you might have a pair of those eighties massive earphones still , can you bring them ?? :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Hey Damo , I reckon you might have a pair of those eighties massive earphones still , can you bring them ?? :lol:


Yeah baby.. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Damo , I reckon you might have a pair of those eighties massive earphones still , can you bring them ?? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah baby..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Even they wouldn't stop me hearing James snoring :wink:


----------



## olly12

I'm sure a pillow over the face for 2-3 minutes will sort that snoring out


----------



## olly12

Is damo wearing his airbrushed jeans again ?


----------



## Eadon

Note to self:

Leave skinny jeans at home :roll:


----------



## olly12

lol


----------



## Duggy

Just driven down to Tewkesbury to get my hose clamps, got back and it's started to rain :?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

olly12 said:


> Is damo wearing his airbrushed jeans again ?


 :lol: Affirmative captain.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## redsilverblue

What colour jeans are you wearing this time, Damien?


----------



## anthony_839

cant wait want to see how much power my car is actuly putting out


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha....You guys sharing a room again...Neil do you need noise cancelling headphones for James's godzilla like snoring?
> 
> Who's idea was it to have it in Monsoon April anyhow... :wink: wink wink.
> 
> Safe drive across guys. See you all tomorrow...don't forget a kagool and a snorkel with your mugs.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Jess it was her idea
Click to expand...

Er it was a group decision lol that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 

J
Xx


----------



## L33JSA

redsilverblue said:


> What colour jeans are you wearing this time, Damien?


I'm going with maroon.... :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:
What time to be there guys and gals?


----------



## olly12

We should all have a guess at our own cars power output. Who Evers the nearest to they output wins a prize?
Maybe a 5 minute song with James with tongues 
I'm going to guess our car will be 34 horsepower lol


----------



## redsilverblue

Sheldon, there is a convoy tomorrow morning, meet us at J6 M5 if that's on your way or hopwood services at 8.20.


----------



## conlechi

Bikerz said:


> Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:


Thought you had a TT :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

Oh hang on Sheldon, there isn't any convoys for Polos tomorrow morning. Apologies for this oversight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

redsilverblue said:


> Sheldon, there is a convoy tomorrow morning, meet us at J6 M5 if that's on your way or hopwood services at 8.20.


WTF you going that way for hun? Im going Oxford road A429, Il be get on on the A44 like you guys at some point. Im on hands free so bell me with updates if you have a nav! Or are you going even further north onto M40?


----------



## Bikerz

conlechi said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you had a TT :wink:
Click to expand...

Im sure I used to, I had one a while ago, not seen her in a while, maybe she got stolen :roll:


----------



## jamman

Bikerz said:


> Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:
> What time to be there guys and gals?


YAAAAAAAa

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon, there is a convoy tomorrow morning, meet us at J6 M5 if that's on your way or hopwood services at 8.20.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you going that way for hun? Im going Oxford road A429, Il be get on on the A44 like you guys at some point. Im on hands free so bell me with updates if you have a nav! Or are you going even further north onto M40?
Click to expand...

Yaaas, yas I am  And I do have a spare seat in my car in case you can make your way to m50 ... :roll: :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:
> What time to be there guys and gals?
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAa
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Do you want to know how 'he's is going now'? I was marinating chicken drumsticks and tights and the rest and suddenly thought - damn Sheldon! Literally 15 mins ago he decided he's going :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

marinating tights?! could be a bit stringy 

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue

Yes, that's how I keep my legs in a supermodel condition.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll remember that in future :roll:

J
xx


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Yes, that's how I keep my legs in a supermodel condition.


sighs......


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il be there I think. Anyone in Gloucester going? Il have to bring the Polo if not :wink: :roll: :lol:
> What time to be there guys and gals?
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAa
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Thats not the yeahy part........ they yeahy part is Im bringing your favourite Welsh girl! Please dont take her and put her in the cuboard under your stairs :wink:

Oh and on that note.... MattB or Lee (Not worked out which one) Dont feed her Fosters!


----------



## Mondo

Ah, The Green Man is the pub/bar at the hotel - excellent! Will be there as quick as poss' - probably 9 or so.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

Looking forward to this now !


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just setting off so hopefully will see you all soon . 

Phil


----------



## L33JSA

tonksy26 said:


> Looking forward to this now !


I haven't finished your car yet....don't get your hopes up pal!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

L33JSA said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this now !
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished your car yet....don't get your hopes up pal!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I told you I'll sit with u all night if If I have to 8)


----------



## L33JSA

tonksy26 said:


> I told you I'll sit with u all night if If I have to 8)


[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

I've landed at the Prem ok.
Traffic is busy coming from the Norff and I took the toll road to ease the traffic stress.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

Get the 1st round in, UBRUL. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> Get the 1st round in, UBRUL. :wink:


1st.. We're on our third...hiccup...
Steve


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm still on the train, heading home. Won't hit the road until 7pm I think. :?


----------



## Duggy

Got my hose clamps and new silicone hoses fitted  sliced my thumb with a scalpel  and created a boost leak 

Frantic head scratching and communication with my mate Damo, has resulted in finding the [email protected] under the inlet manifold, I've managed after a lot of scraped hands to get a hose clamp on it  Just hope it holds on the rollers :roll:

Hope you all have a good time tonight and there aren't too many sore heads in the morning :wink: :lol:

See you all tomorrow

John


----------



## Mondo

Getting the excuses in early are we Don D? 

Gonna try Waze app to nav to Premier Inn. Should be interesting...

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TootRS

See everyone there in the am, driving down from Leeds so aiming to arrive 10ish. Have a good one tonight guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

I'm grabbing a quick something to eat, only 20 mins up the road. M1 is horrible coming from south!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Getting the excuses in early are we Don D?
> 
> Gonna try Waze app to nav to Premier Inn. Should be interesting...
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You don't plan to fail, you fail to plan... :wink:

It's just pulled 241 on the liquid, so methinks it's ok :wink:

John


----------



## tim_s

I may have to drop out (even though I wasn't running, I was looking forward to coming to meet some old and new faces) as I've been bed laiden for the last two days with a pretty bad fever. I'll see how I feel first thing in the morning.


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the excuses in early are we Don D?
> 
> Gonna try Waze app to nav to Premier Inn. Should be interesting...
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You don't plan to fail, you fail to plan... :wink:
> 
> It's just pulled 241 on the liquid, so methinks it's ok :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Revealing figures the day before .... Amateur mistake ! :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the excuses in early are we Don D?
> 
> Gonna try Waze app to nav to Premier Inn. Should be interesting...
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You don't plan to fail, you fail to plan... :wink:
> 
> It's just pulled 241 on the liquid, so methinks it's ok :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revealing figures the day before .... Amateur mistake ! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Eadon

Who's there yet then?

Anyone close?


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the excuses in early are we Don D?
> 
> Gonna try Waze app to nav to Premier Inn. Should be interesting...
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You don't plan to fail, you fail to plan... :wink:
> 
> It's just pulled 241 on the liquid, so methinks it's ok :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revealing figures the day before .... Amateur mistake ! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It'll be nice to see how accurate it is mate

John


----------



## spike

I'm at hotel, car park is filling with TTs, about 7 so far I reckon 

Rolling road is 30min from here, so I guess 8.30 departure


----------



## Eadon

spike said:


> I'm at hotel, car park is filling with TTs, about 7 so far I reckon
> 
> Rolling road is 30min from here, so I guess 8.30 departure


No missing yours


----------



## spike

Eadon said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at hotel, car park is filling with TTs, about 7 so far I reckon
> 
> Rolling road is 30min from here, so I guess 8.30 departure
> 
> 
> 
> No missing yours
Click to expand...

nope, prime spot haha

I'll try find people in a bit, just sorting a few things in the room ow er!


----------



## Eadon

Just got in the bar.

Who's in here? Where are you?


----------



## Callum-TT

Sadly I'm not going to be able to make it.

Left work at 1800 and went to see my brother at Audi to collect a few bits that is needed to get her running right.

Opened the packed to find one of the major bits is incorrect 

Don't really want to drive her let alone put her on a rolling road in her condition.

Sorry everyone

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tonksy26

Just got home from BRM and picking the car up.

Feels fantastic !!! Just got to decide weather it's worth cleaning it now or weather to leave it filth for everyone to pull a face at.


----------



## Callum-TT

tonksy26 said:


> Just got home from BRM and picking the car up.
> 
> Feels fantastic !!! Just got to decide weather it's worth cleaning it now or weather to leave it filth for everyone to pull a face at.


Wish I was going to be there to see it


----------



## slingy

what time does it start tomorrow?


----------



## spike

slingy said:


> what time does it start tomorrow?


9am as per first post


----------



## Lollypop86

Spike you at the hotel?

Bed time!

J
Xx

P.s James kept touchin me lol


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Spike you at the hotel?
> 
> Bed time!
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> P.s James kept touchin me lol


Aren't you lot p*ssed yet?

John


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spike you at the hotel?
> 
> Bed time!
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> P.s James kept touchin me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you lot p*ssed yet?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I just had a phone call off James... 4 pints down and he sounded worse for ware :wink:


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> Spike you at the hotel?
> 
> Bed time!
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> P.s James kept touchin me lol


Yep, think you lot hiding when I popped down for a pint... Should've just waited by smoking area, you'd popped out at some point!

PS. I'm sure you liked the touching :lol:


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Spike you at the hotel?
> 
> Bed time!
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> P.s James kept touchin me lol


 :lol: :lol:

Neil is farting NOT GOOD


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spike you at the hotel?
> 
> Bed time!
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> P.s James kept touchin me lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Neil is farting NOT GOOD
Click to expand...

 :lol: Between your snoring and Neils farting...That's gona be some hotel room...Make sure you open a window... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

Just got home myself. Early start in the morning. Should probably get some sleep.

Need to be bright eye'd and bushy tailed ready for donuts tomorrow!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## olly12

Setting off. Will see you guys/gals shortly


----------



## barb

Up and ready weather is quite good here may give mine a quick wash

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

On my way


----------



## Eadon

See you all soon!


----------



## olly12

Is it raining down there yet ? It is where I am.


----------



## Duggy

It's ok here in Malvern, but it's been persisting down all night!


----------



## Duggy

See you all at junction 6/hopwood


----------



## jamman

Drive safe gents

I had a bad nights sleep Neil sure can snore .......


----------



## spike

Morning, For those washing cars, roads wet round here, so they'll get dirty again 

Seems not to be raining tho


----------



## olly12

Morning James u rough this morning ?


----------



## Mondo

Breakfast in 5. Matt, no cheese nightmares you'll be pleased to hear.


----------



## Duggy

At junc 6 wainwright rd


----------



## Matt B

Car filthy, but well fed and watered. Looking forward to a good day


----------



## olly12

560 bhp well happy with that


----------



## Callum-TT

olly12 said:


> 560 bhp well happy with that


Good effort.


----------



## olly12

Day went really well thanks to everyone at MRC and also for the ttoc for supplying the trophy's


----------



## anthony_839

Was a good day and some very nice cars and ppl

Good to put some names to faces

I got well sun burnt!


----------



## neilc

A great day , thanks to mr Snorer for organising , good effort . Some amazing power figures today from MK1 and 2 and also a little Golf that hit some great figures , cheers Wak.


----------



## Lollypop86

Amazing day and evening yesterday! Thanks everyone was great to put faces to names 

Big BIGGGG thank you to OeTT for CAKE with Audi rings and my little present 

Drive safe those who are still driving

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just got home.
What a great day had by all 
Big thankyou to James for sorting the day great day mate also to nick and the ttoc for the trophy s
Great run by matts mk1 well done mate.
Olly12 top rs mate, great numbers.
Neil good numbers for your golf nice one mate.
Also it was great to meet and talk to every one else.
Hope it happens again next year.

Phil


----------



## Duggy

A truly fantastic day! Thanks to everyone who organised it. A very professional approach from MRC  got good figures from my bucketful of mods and no remap, just shows they all add up... counting down the days to my trip to Waks for the final piece of the puzzle. Great to see some old faces and put some faces to new ones ;-) And finally a big well done to my mate Damo, you certainly deserved car of the day 

John


----------



## Pugwash69

Thanks for organising James. I took a few photos but here's the "people" shots. You've already seen the cars too much. 8)


----------



## Mondo

Good day, good fun. Dang, some nice cars im MRC's workshop. 

Matt, fook me, great result! 

And Dammo, look out for my sig mod any minute now. :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

More pics please!

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Good day, good fun. Dang, some nice cars im MRC's workshop.
> 
> Matt, fook me, great result!
> 
> And Dammo, look out for my sig mod any minute now. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Well done me old Mucker much deserved...kept the hybrid turbo fitting from me till the very last minute.. Even Wak didn't let the cat out of the bag:wink: The Mondomobile sounded really strong on the rollers with results to back it up. Credit to all your hard work Mondo.

Damien.

Ps oh god a whole year of sig grief.. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Kept it from most people, D. A proper 'fess up when I'm typing on a proper keyboard rather than this poxy dumbphone.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Just want to thank me old bud James for organizing RR, great job again. [smiley=cheers.gif] Top bloke and all round lovely guy.

Here is a nice picture of our illustrious event organiser today. James ever considered auditioning for strictly come dancing ? .. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> A truly fantastic day! Thanks to everyone who organised it. A very professional approach from MRC  got good figures from my bucketful of mods and no remap, just shows they all add up... counting down the days to my trip to Waks for the final piece of the puzzle. Great to see some old faces and put some faces to new ones ;-) And finally a big well done to my mate Damo, you certainly deserved car of the day
> 
> John


Many thanks John.. 

Your result for a non mapped car was quite something. And one of the only cars that bettered last years result. Be warned the "Don Duggy mobile" is going to be a formidable force. I think she will be a contender next year... :wink:

Was a great day and some great peeps as always. Just an awesome community, and great to be a part of it. Thanks to Matt for resetting my ABS light...And was quite something to see your awesome machine in the metal.

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Better modify my sig I suppose...

Lost to Mondo
Lost to Damo
Won bugger all
However, spanked a lot of remapped cars... 

Think I need a bigger sig pic :lol:

John


----------



## jamman

:lol: Dammo

I will send the graphs and logs out tomorrow as
soon as I get them


----------



## cam69

Mrc have put lots of pics on there Facebook page also graphs from Dyno runs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olly12

Cheers for organising the RR day James always a pleasure 
Unexpected result for us I think MRC were suprised also .
Donuts next time promise  x


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Mrc have put lots of pics on there Facebook page also graphs from Dyno runs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right 

John


----------



## Pugwash69

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks to Matt for resetting my ABS light.


Mine was on when I left, but cleared itself a few miles down the road. I assume it was a side-effect of running the front wheels only?


----------



## olly12

Cheers John


----------



## spike

Pugwash69 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Matt for resetting my ABS light.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was on when I left, but cleared itself a few miles down the road. I assume it was a side-effect of running the front wheels only?
Click to expand...

often happens after a RR sesson


----------



## Eadon

Thanks to all involved, had a really good day, my first event attended too!


----------



## ian222

Eadon said:


> Thanks to all involved, had a really good day, my first event attended too!


What power did you get


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Cheers for a great day guys!

All the photos I took can be found at the beginning of this thread: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=635465


----------



## Pugwash69

According to the dyno MRC have posted on facebook, Eadon got 244.5 PS, 261 lbs/ft


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Eadon said:


> Thanks to all involved, had a really good day, my first event attended too!


*COUGh*Recount*COUGH


----------



## tonksy26

Another big thanks to lee. He had a cracking day with 3 great results. Didn't expect to get anything at all today so over the moon with pipping mondo after his secrect hybrid being fitted. :wink:







Then couple of pics of the BRM crew


----------



## redsilverblue

As usual, was a great day! Thanks James for organizing  Some photos from today 






















































































































This is *Matt B'*s car, not colenchi's


----------



## Lollypop86

Good job the rain held off till the bitter end and we got some decent sunshine!

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know

Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount


----------



## Eadon

PM me your address POJ ill pop it in the post.


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Eadon said:


> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount


And your TT is much nicer then mine so well deserved  (I'll get ya next year :wink: )

Welcome guys, was least I could do!


----------



## neilc

My GTI was actually the best stage 1 with 257 bhp and 319 lbft but being a non TT I will let you have it :wink:


----------



## cam69

Cheers guys had a great day and nice to meet you all.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount


And you beat by unmapped 225 by 0.6 ps  :lol:

In all honesty, it really shows how adaptive the Audi ecu is, especially when combined with the right combination of bolt on parts :wink:

Well done mate 

John


----------



## Jenny H

Really enjoyed today, thanks everyone. Mine was the best TTS 8)

Jenny


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount
> 
> 
> 
> And you beat by *unmapped* 225 by 0.6 ps  :lol:
> 
> In all honesty, it really shows how adaptive the Audi ecu is, especially when combined with the right combination of bolt on parts :wink:
> 
> Well done mate
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Mine is mapped...


----------



## Duggy

Pot Of Jam said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount
> 
> 
> 
> And you beat by *unmapped* 225 by 0.6 ps  :lol:
> 
> In all honesty, it really shows how adaptive the Audi ecu is, especially when combined with the right combination of bolt on parts :wink:
> 
> Well done mate
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is mapped...
Click to expand...

Sorry, I put "by" instead of "my" :wink:

I was referring to mine which is not mapped and pulled 243.9

John


----------



## richyboy

Cheers James for organising a great event, had a great day fantastic group of people. Great results and well done lee,David and Matt b great results for you 3! 
Thanks for all the great comments on my TT thanks all rich


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Ahh I see!

wow, and that's unmapped! o0 crazy good


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount
> 
> 
> 
> And you beat by unmapped 225 by 0.6 ps  :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

You did, and had a spec to warrant that :?  stage 2 cough


----------



## TTSPORT666

richyboy said:


> Cheers James for organising a great event, had a great day fantastic group of people. Great results and well done lee,David and Matt b great results for you 3!
> Thanks for all the great comments on my TT thanks all rich


Was really nice to see your car today Rich..Looked awesome bud..;-) With awesome power plant. You should be well proud of your baby. 8)

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

Julie and I had a good day meeting new peeps.
Some good looking cars and have to say Rich had the best wrap of the day.
MRC came across very professional and managed everything quite smoothly.
Maybe we could use their barbie next time..if we return.
I think the NW crew out performed all expectations and the North is on the up, next RR should prove even better.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> ...over the moon with pipping mondo after his secrect hybrid being fitted. :wink: ...


Yeah, need to have a word with the Donut King (aka Tango Pants aka James) about lumping me in with a 1.9 meth-drinker. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Good effort/result on your park, Tonks. Nice to see her running, and running well, after all the [email protected] you've had to deal with. Well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Pot Of Jam said:


> Ahh I see!
> 
> wow, and that's unmapped! o0 crazy good


Must admit I have an impressive collection of bolt ons...

BCS 3" dp
Miltek cat back 
Badger 5 3" tip
AH Fanrications fmic
VTDA

Enough for stage 2 bar a map, which Wak is doing on the 31st May...

John


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PotOfJam did win with more torque, but had to leave early so was given to me  I know
> 
> Also big thanks to him for the chocolate he brought, ridiculous amount
> 
> 
> 
> And you beat by unmapped 225 by 0.6 ps  :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did, and had a spec to warrant that :?  stage 2 cough
Click to expand...

Indeedy... ;-)

John


----------



## Pugwash69

A few more snaps.


----------



## Pugwash69

And finally...


----------



## conlechi

Had a great day today  thanks to James for organising the day . Was good to catch up with familiar faces and meeting some new ones too 

A poor fuel choice  and over boosting gave me a disappointing bhp on the rollers ,not too worried though it's just numbers , torque figure was nice though 8)

Well done to those who won the awards  , the highlight of the day for me was seeing Matt's monster TT being held down on the rollers for traction with 4 peeps on the front end 8)

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...over the moon with pipping mondo after his secrect hybrid being fitted. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, need to have a word with the Donut King (aka Tango Pants aka James) about lumping me in with a 1.9 meth-drinker. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Good effort/result on your park, Tonks. Nice to see her running, and running well, after all the [email protected] you've had to deal with. Well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Ey no meth here mate :wink: not today anyway 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...over the moon with pipping mondo after his secrect hybrid being fitted. :wink: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, need to have a word with the Donut King (aka Tango Pants aka James) about lumping me in with a 1.9 meth-drinker. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Good effort/result on your park, Tonks. Nice to see her running, and running well, after all the [email protected] you've had to deal with. Well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ey no meth here mate :wink: not today anyway 8)
Click to expand...

Yes well done Tonksy mate you deserved that award.. Really happy its all coming together for you now. All the blood sweat and tears were well worth it. Credit to Lee too. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Ah, my mistook.  A good result regardless. 

I think the rollers seemed to be measuring most (all?) folks down a little on what they were expecting - which makes Matt's result all the more impressive. Surely a real-world 450bhp at least.


----------



## Matt B

Had a great day - nice to catch up with some old faces and some new ones too.

Cant begin to say how happy I am with the result for my car. High speed logging on Thursday night revealed that there was some torque limiting going on in the maps as the timing graph was like a saw tooth from 3 k onwards. Lee tried to flash a new file on my car several times without success this morning so we ended up running with the file I drove down on and we were both really pleased with the outcome. Having said that you can clearly see on the dyno chart the there are fluctuations in the bhp and torque so hopefully there is a little more to come - however thats for another day.

In the meantime big thanks to James for organising a great event and hats off to the MRC staff - in particular the main man who took time in his lunch to rescue my bricked ECU. And it goes without saying big thanks to Lee for building me an awesome car.


----------



## Mondo

I still love those wheels, Matt. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Matt B said:


> Had a great day - nice to catch up with some old faces and some new ones too.
> 
> Cant begin to say how happy I am with the result for my car. High speed logging on Thursday night revealed that there was some torque limiting going on in the maps as the timing graph was like a saw tooth from 3 k onwards. Lee tried to flash a new file on my car several times without success this morning so we ended up running with the file I drove down on and we were both really pleased with the outcome. Having said that you can clearly see on the dyno chart the there are fluctuations in the bhp and torque so hopefully there is a little more to come - however thats for another day.
> 
> In the meantime big thanks to James for organising a great event and hats off to the MRC staff - in particular the main man who took time in his lunch to rescue my bricked ECU. And it goes without saying big thanks to Lee for building me an awesome car.


Well done Matt...Awesome result. Was really nice to get to meet you. 

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

Goes without saying that I had an absolute belter of a day today.

3 Bent Rod Motorsport cars in attendance with 3 cracking results....

Matts TT - 431hp/404ftlb - speaks for itself really. Exceeded all expectations...with more to come with some more mapping tweaks.
Tonksy's TT - 292bhp/313ftlb - finally all the hard work,effort and persistence as come to fruition. More to come here too.
My BMW 330d - 320bhp/505ftlb - Diesel power ftw....I doubt this will end here either! Even managed 47.8mpg over the 300odd mile trip including the power runs and a few cheeky hoons on the way home!!

All the hard work has finally paid off. Still buzzing about it.

I'll re-iterate what Matt has previously said - top bunch of guys at MRC, very helpful and accommodating. Very well organised...very impressed. Thanks to James for sorting it all out too.

Possibly heartbreaking rollers...but at the end of the day standard cars made standard power where applicable. Although Doug did say that 1.8T cars struggle to make the power on their rollers with no real reason why so who knows.

Got some videos that I'm uploading that I'll post up soon.

Good to catch up with people..old and new faces.

Roll on next year....


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> I still love those wheels, Matt. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Ditto, I need those wheels in my life ;-)

Think I was the the only improvement from last year, must have been the dome nut in my pocket... ;-)

Matt, the car was awesome 

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi matt

It was good to meet you.
It was great to see you car run, one of the best of the day.
Lee has done a great job on your engine.
Top car mate  bet you was really pleased.
Again well done

Phil


----------



## BaueruTc

Just got home and in the door five minutes ago. Pretty tired but still time for a beer before bed.

Was nice to put faces to names. Had a great time and am looking forward to next years event!


----------



## The Gachet

WOW, what can I say... that was an amazing day and an absolute priviledge to meet a number of members from this great forum and their beautiful cars !!! 8)

My daughter and I really enjoyed the day and I must thank everybody who made myself and especially her feel so welcome since I kept getting so distracted by the various impressive machines floating around !!! :lol:

A big big thanks to James for organising the event and for keeping my daughter thoroughly entertained, a true gent and also really appreciate the time and effort Steve's family (V6 RUL), Jess, Eadon, Cam69 duo and Duggy spent with her as it certainly was a very long day for a five year old girl so thank you ! 

What was also very touching was the support given when on my second run the number four coil pack decided to give up the ghost, great comradery even resulting in Matt B coming up with a spare... 8)

I've got loads of photos to post of the event since as you know from my thread I love taking them so I will put those up here later today for sure ! 

Hope everybody else also had a great day, made it home safely and like me can't wait until the next one !!!


----------



## Eadon

Hi Paul,

Nice meeting you finally mate, and was a pleasure spending some time with the littlen'! She took a huge liking to the yellow Ultima GTR and Matt Bs engine bay so she certainly knows where the power is at 

Jon


----------



## Lollypop86

She was cute bless her, went all shy when asking her what sort of sandwich she liked :d lovely to meet you Paul! Glad your motor was all right in the end......next time don't mention anything about cars going wrong!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Nice meeting you finally mate, and was a pleasure spending some time with the littlen'! She took a huge liking to the yellow Ultima GTR and Matt Bs engine bay so she certainly knows where the power is at
> 
> Jon


Cheers Jon, likewise mate and she certainly has expensive taste (she loves the Veyron) so your comments do not surprise me !lol :lol:

P.S. I thought your black wheels looked awesome mate ! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Lollypop86 said:


> She was cute bless her, went all shy when asking her what sort of sandwich she liked :d lovely to meet you Paul! Glad your motor was all right in the end......next time don't mention anything about cars going wrong!!!!!!
> 
> J
> Xx


Awww, thank you Jess and it was lovely to meet you too ! 

You were great with her and you picking up those sandwiches was a real godsend since all the drama and delay caused by me on the rollers sure put a spanner in the works (no pun intended !) !!! :lol:

As you say, I think I tempted fate so no mention of cars going wrong at the next one... :wink: x


----------



## Eadon

The Gachet said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Nice meeting you finally mate, and was a pleasure spending some time with the littlen'! She took a huge liking to the yellow Ultima GTR and Matt Bs engine bay so she certainly knows where the power is at
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jon, likewise mate and she certainly has expensive taste (she loves the Veyron) so your comments do not surprise me !lol :lol:
> 
> P.S. I thought your black wheels looked awesome mate ! 8)
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul,

Wondered what people's thoughts on them would be, got lots of nice comments  Worrying over :lol:


----------



## OeTT

Great events, thanks to James and Jess for sorting out a great venue.
Lovely to see so many great cars and obvious TT nutters from the Mk1 and Mk2 families.
Sad that the old girl didn't deliver on the day, I had expected to give the S1 class a fight so to not make stock was gutting.
Back to the drawing board for me...

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## caney

Great day guys always good to catch up even though i don't have a TT anymore! Next time we should bring our own burgers! Maybe try and book another one back at MRC later in the year?


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Nice meeting you finally mate, and was a pleasure spending some time with the littlen'! She took a huge liking to the yellow Ultima GTR and Matt Bs engine bay so she certainly knows where the power is at
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jon, likewise mate and she certainly has expensive taste (she loves the Veyron) so your comments do not surprise me !lol :lol:
> 
> P.S. I thought your black wheels looked awesome mate ! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Paul,
> 
> Wondered what people's thoughts on them would be, got lots of nice comments  Worrying over :lol:
Click to expand...

I was actually surprised myself as I had never seen a blue QS with black wheels but thought it tied the roof, mirrors, grill and spoiler in nicely.

Just look at this photo, I tried to capture your car in the background when you were reversing out what with the sunlight reflecting and highligthing the touches so you could see the detail.

That Mauritius Blue also really comes alive in the sunlight too (makes me feel a little washed out to be honest as with my shots next to Damo's beauty)... very impressive ! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

caney said:


> Great day guys always good to catch up even though i don't have a TT anymore! Next time we should bring our own burgers! Maybe try and book another one back at MRC later in the year?


Totally agree caney, if there was ever a time to be jealous and envious of something other than the cars on show there then that was certainly it ! :lol:

[smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

OeTT said:


> Great events, thanks to James and Jess for sorting out a great venue.
> Lovely to see so many great cars and obvious TT nutters from the Mk1 and Mk2 families.
> Sad that the old girl didn't deliver on the day, I had expected to give the S1 class a fight so to not make stock was gutting.
> Back to the drawing board for me...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stewart


One thing's for sure though mate, yours certainly sounded sweet on those rollers ! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

caney said:


> Great day guys always good to catch up even though i don't have a TT anymore! Next time we should bring our own burgers! Maybe try and book another one back at MRC later in the year?


You car was omg to die for stunning machine!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

The Gachet said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day guys always good to catch up even though i don't have a TT anymore! Next time we should bring our own burgers! Maybe try and book another one back at MRC later in the year?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree caney, if there was ever a time to be jealous and envious of something other than the cars on show there then that was certainly it ! :lol:
> 
> [smiley=chef.gif]
Click to expand...

I did tell James I'd be chef!!!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> Great events, thanks to James and Jess for sorting out a great venue.
> Lovely to see so many great cars and obvious TT nutters from the Mk1 and Mk2 families.
> Sad that the old girl didn't deliver on the day, I had expected to give the S1 class a fight so to not make stock was gutting.
> Back to the drawing board for me...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stewart


Thank you for the cake with the Audi rings absolutely love it!



And for this......the collection begins!



J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

The Gachet said:


> Awww, thank you Jess and it was lovely to meet you too !
> 
> You were great with her and you picking up those sandwiches was a real godsend since all the drama and delay caused by me on the rollers sure put a spanner in the works (no pun intended !) !!! :lol:
> 
> As you say, I think I tempted fate so no mention of cars going wrong at the next one... :wink: x


Your welcome  Got some bits for others aswel  I got snaps of your motor on the rollers before "what we will never speak of again" 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> WOW, what can I say... that was an amazing day and an absolute priviledge to meet a number of members from this great forum and their beautiful cars !!! 8)
> 
> My daughter and I really enjoyed the day and I must thank everybody who made myself and especially her feel so welcome since I kept getting so distracted by the various impressive machines floating around !!! :lol:
> 
> A big big thanks to James for organising the event and for keeping my daughter thoroughly entertained, a true gent and also really appreciate the time and effort Steve's family (V6 RUL), Jess, Eadon, Cam69 duo and Duggy spent with her as it certainly was a very long day for a five year old girl so thank you !
> 
> What was also very touching was the support given when on my second run the number four coil pack decided to give up the ghost, great comradery even resulting in Matt B coming up with a spare... 8)
> 
> I've got loads of photos to post of the event since as you know from my thread I love taking them so I will put those up here later today for sure !
> 
> Hope everybody else also had a great day, made it home safely and like me can't wait until the next one !!!


Good to meet you Paul, I thought your daughters drawings were brilliant 

John


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Nice meeting you finally mate, and was a pleasure spending some time with the littlen'! She took a huge liking to the yellow Ultima GTR and Matt Bs engine bay so she certainly knows where the power is at
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jon, likewise mate and she certainly has expensive taste (she loves the Veyron) so your comments do not surprise me !lol :lol:
> 
> P.S. I thought your black wheels looked awesome mate ! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Paul,
> 
> Wondered what people's thoughts on them would be, got lots of nice comments  Worrying over :lol:
Click to expand...

Never been a big fan off the QS wheels, but must admit in black they are a whole different ball game 

In black, I'm a convert, they look stunning Jon!

John


----------



## caney

Lollypop86 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day guys always good to catch up even though i don't have a TT anymore! Next time we should bring our own burgers! Maybe try and book another one back at MRC later in the year?
> 
> 
> 
> You car was omg to die for stunning machine!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

thankyou


----------



## olly12

does anyone have a vid of my car on the rollers ? ive looked at mine and the sound quality isnt so great


----------



## Nem

olly12 said:


> does anyone have a vid of my car on the rollers ? ive looked at mine and the sound quality isnt so great


I'll upload mine for you


----------



## Lollypop86

Nem said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have a vid of my car on the rollers ? ive looked at mine and the sound quality isnt so great
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload mine for you
Click to expand...

Did you get home alrite Nick?

J
xx


----------



## Nem

Lollypop86 said:


> Did you get home alrite Nick?
> 
> J
> xx


Yup, fine thanks. Stopped twice to check the coolant levels and it had hardly gone down.

Looks like a £15 part and a couple of o-rings / seals to fix it thankfully


----------



## olly12

Cheers Nem 
was your car the kingfisher blue mk1 with matt wrap?


----------



## Nem

olly12 said:


> Cheers Nem
> was your car the kingfisher blue mk1 with matt wrap?


Mine was the kingfisher Mk1, but the matt wrap one was Richyboy's car in an aluminium blue I think he said


----------



## Nem




----------



## The Gachet

Lollypop86 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you Jess and it was lovely to meet you too !
> 
> You were great with her and you picking up those sandwiches was a real godsend since all the drama and delay caused by me on the rollers sure put a spanner in the works (no pun intended !) !!! :lol:
> 
> As you say, I think I tempted fate so no mention of cars going wrong at the next one... :wink: x
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome  Got some bits for others aswel  I got snaps of your motor on the rollers before "what we will never speak of again"
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

LOL, sounds good and I may even stick the video up later of when the coil pack gave way !!!haha [smiley=devil.gif]

Smokin' ! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## olly12

cheers for that Nem 
kingfisher blue is 1 of the nicest blues there is


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, what can I say... that was an amazing day and an absolute priviledge to meet a number of members from this great forum and their beautiful cars !!! 8)
> 
> My daughter and I really enjoyed the day and I must thank everybody who made myself and especially her feel so welcome since I kept getting so distracted by the various impressive machines floating around !!! :lol:
> 
> A big big thanks to James for organising the event and for keeping my daughter thoroughly entertained, a true gent and also really appreciate the time and effort Steve's family (V6 RUL), Jess, Eadon, Cam69 duo and Duggy spent with her as it certainly was a very long day for a five year old girl so thank you !
> 
> What was also very touching was the support given when on my second run the number four coil pack decided to give up the ghost, great comradery even resulting in Matt B coming up with a spare... 8)
> 
> I've got loads of photos to post of the event since as you know from my thread I love taking them so I will put those up here later today for sure !
> 
> Hope everybody else also had a great day, made it home safely and like me can't wait until the next one !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to meet you Paul, I thought your daughters drawings were brilliant
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Cheers John, it was certainly good to meet you too and your 'non-mapped' numbers were very impressive mate... must have been delighted with that !!! 

I do however think that my daughters drawings on the results board may have interfered with my number as I could have sworn that I achieved 334 and not 234 !?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Nem said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get home alrite Nick?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, fine thanks. Stopped twice to check the coolant levels and it had hardly gone down.
> 
> Looks like a £15 part and a couple of o-rings / seals to fix it thankfully
Click to expand...

Glad you made it home safely Nick, was a real pleasure talking to you and some great quality videos there of Olly's monster !


----------



## Eadon

Thanks for the kind words John, and great picture Paul.

The Satin black is even growing on me, although I think I'll still go gloss black after seeing Paul's.

Was good to see so many TT's all looking good, got lots of ideas for my car 

Jon


----------



## Lollypop86

Nem said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get home alrite Nick?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, fine thanks. Stopped twice to check the coolant levels and it had hardly gone down.
> 
> Looks like a £15 part and a couple of o-rings / seals to fix it thankfully
Click to expand...

Oh that's not too bad then 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

olly12 said:


> cheers for that Nem
> kingfisher blue is 1 of the nicest blues there is


I got a couple of videos of your beast verrrrrry impressive you guys have done well 

J
Xx


----------



## conlechi

Quick pic on mine on the rollers


----------



## Lollypop86

The Gachet said:


> LOL, sounds good and I may even stick the video up later of when the coil pack gave way !!!haha [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> Smokin' ! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


How many times have you played that over and over?

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Thanks for the kind words John, and great picture Paul.
> 
> The Satin black is even growing on me, although I think I'll still go gloss black after seeing Paul's.
> 
> Was good to see so many TT's all looking good, got lots of ideas for my car
> 
> Jon


Well mate, satin black does look really good but gloss '_may_' look even better...


----------



## The Gachet

Lollypop86 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, sounds good and I may even stick the video up later of when the coil pack gave way !!!haha [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> Smokin' ! [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you played that over and over?
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

You know what Jess, I've watched it quite a few times now also being the only video I've showed my friends as it's the only one where you actually see anything happening once it blows smoke as my rear-end sadly doesn't wriggle around under load like these bigger boys machines !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] x

P.S. That last bit sounded a bit dodgy didn't it !?!lol


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Thanks for the kind words John, and great picture Paul.
> 
> The Satin black is even growing on me, although I think I'll still go gloss black after seeing Paul's.
> 
> Was good to see so many TT's all looking good, got lots of ideas for my car
> 
> Jon


That's the only problem with meets like this, it always has a big impact on your wallet... :wink:

It's good to have a look around and see what works and what doesn't 

John


----------



## Mondo

Although it was a great day, the figure on the rollers I got was... yes, 'disappointing' is the word. 277bhp recorded yesterday, when two years ago I got 285bhp. Not sure what else I've done since then, but the addition of a high-flow exhaust manifold and baby hybrid turbo should make the number go up, not down. :? Hey ho, recorded 240gm (or 300bhp) on Torque's MAF display at one point on the way home, so I'm happy and confident she's the fire-breathing dragon I hoped she'd be.

Which reminds me. A very public apology to... Sheldon? I think it was, who asked me on the day when he and Duggy were having a butcher's in my bay, 'Is that a hybrid turbo?'. To my eternal shame I said no, it just got a good clean when it was off.  So, apologies, but I wanted to keep it quiet to see the look on me old mucker Damien's face when he got nudged aside. I needn't have bothered, really, as Jamman yelled across the table Friday night, 'Oi! Mondo! You got a standard turbo on?', knowing full well I didn't. So apologies also to all those at the table Friday that heard me reply, 'Yes'. Cheers James. :-*

Plus Damien knew already. :roll:

As Le Chiffre said, 'Sombody talked'. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

The Gachet said:


> You know what Jess, I've watched it quite a few times now also being the only video I've showed my friends as it's the only one where you actually see anything happening once it blows smoke as my rear-end sadly doesn't wriggle around under load like these bigger boys machines !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] x
> 
> P.S. That last bit sounded a bit dodgy didn't it !?!lol


smoking rear end that doesnt wriggle like the big ones? yes sounds very dodgy 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Always welcome FB :lol:

It's called Stella Cidre

My internet and phone (talktalk) is down at the moment as soon as it's back I will post info received from MRC


----------



## Mondo




----------



## Spaceman10

Hi Mondo.

It was good to meet you mate, nice mk1 you got mate.

Phil


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Phil. You too. Now you know you've got a good 'un (and TBH are there any bad TTRSs?) you can get busy modding! You only need two. :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10

Thanks mate 
It was good to meet and talk to so many nice people.
And see some great cars, it makes the day go so good.
I think olly and matts cars were outstanding, but that doesn't take away all the other cars that have had so much hard work done on them.
Credit to every body .

Phil


----------



## Mondo

Fook me, a nice Mk2 owner. What's the world coming to? :?

:lol:


----------



## olly12

watch what your saying!!!! there are other mk2 owners on here


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, but no nice ones. :-*


----------



## olly12

was a good day very relaxed and some interesting people also. would be up for another no worries


----------



## V6RUL

olly12 said:


> was a good day very relaxed and some interesting people also. would be up for another no worries


Head to head next time..
Steve


----------



## Nem

Fantastic day indeed! Great to meet everyone, new and old faces alike. Hope to see many of you again over the year at some more meets.

Thanks James, awesome work again this year 

Mine looks like being fixed with a simple plastic part, £15 and some coolant thankfully.

Few pics I took around the place...


----------



## Gazzer

Wanted to attend james but apparently towing a bbq at 50mph isnt allowed lol. Reading back it was yet another well planned gig dude wd m8


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi nick 
Really glad it's a cheap fix mate, great photos as well.
Looking forward to next Sunday, just hope the weather good and the cars stay clean.

Phil


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> Wanted to attend james but apparently towing a bbq at 50mph isnt allowed lol. Reading back it was yet another well planned gig dude wd m8


MRC had a mk2 barby available on site..
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> Wanted to attend james but apparently towing a bbq at 50mph isnt allowed lol. Reading back it was yet another well planned gig dude wd m8


Matthew was devastated you weren't there mate 

How are you these days, are you back to full health?

John


----------



## Matt B

My dyno vid now added to build thread in mk1 section


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> My dyno vid now added to build thread in mk1 section


Just watched the glowing manifold vid, that is some serious heat 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dyno vid now added to build thread in mk1 section
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the glowing manifold vid, that is some serious heat
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I just watched that too, madness ! 8)


----------



## olly12

Hi Steve yeah head to head 
We only got the trophie cause your gearbox was broken so thanks for that  lol


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve yeah head to head
> We only got the trophie cause your gearbox was broken so thanks for that  lol


Steve's car never runs Olly it's like a tradition.


----------



## The Gachet

Pugwash69 said:


> A few more snaps.


Taken just moments before I got a boat race full of smoke and eggy fumes once coil pack four decided to turn it in... love that !lol [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers all for a good day.
I will bring along a Red one ...... ONE DAY *Cough*- Lee *Cough*

The RS6 sounded insane, very impressed with the condition of all the TT's all well looked after by what are some 15 year old cars! The RS with the Loba kit was very impressive!

Mark - Sorry about my poor navigational skills, but as you can see those roads are far better then the M5, M40.... and even quicker!

James - SJ sends her apologises and said you can have 2 hugs at next meet :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Bikerz said:


> Cheers all for a good day.
> I will bring along a Red one ...... ONE DAY *Cough*- Lee *Cough*
> 
> The RS6 sounded insane, very impressed with the condition of all the TT's all well looked after by what are some 15 year old cars! The RS with the Loba kit was very impressive!
> 
> Mark - Sorry about my poor navigational skills, but as you can see those roads are far better then the M5, M40.... and even quicker!
> 
> James - SJ sends her apologises and said you can have 2 hugs at next meet :wink:


I don't think Mark's navigation skills are a lot better Sheldon, di he tell you about the longer journey 3 off them took to get there... :lol:

John


----------



## V6RUL

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve yeah head to head
> We only got the trophie cause your gearbox was broken so thanks for that  lol


I have a mk2 gearbox in the car at the moment, but if i put it on the rollers it will turn to chocolate like my first box..
I must say that the inside of your TT has been robbed by scousers but they left you a pretty gear thingy..

Im hoping you've got a bit more to squeeze out of yours as your setup is solid and will take a bit more especially if you put that crazy juice in.
Ive had a new gearbox arriving for the last 13 weeks but hoping it will actually land in the next 2 as i need to get the car ready for a Swiss trip.

Hopefully see you at the rollers again or one of the events this year, maybe Gti Int.
Steve


----------



## olly12

Hi Steve
Yeah I'm hoping we can extract more from the engine but as it stands the engine is stock and has just clicked over 10k.
I think we may of reached the limit for the oem internals tbh.
I'm up for more events this yr (inters) etc
I would like to see if we can get into the. 10's on the 1/4 but who knows
Really need LC to give us the best launch possible but practice makes perfect


----------



## V6RUL

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve
> Yeah I'm hoping we can extract more from the engine but as it stands the engine is stock and has just clicked over 10k.
> I think we may of reached the limit for the oem internals tbh.
> I'm up for more events this yr (inters) etc
> I would like to see if we can get into the. 10's on the 1/4 but who knows
> Really need LC to give us the best launch possible but practice makes perfect


Didn't realise you were running stock internals and you must be getting close to the limits.
Should imagine that its going to be a big pill to swallow in order to beef up er insides and this is where the big decisions come into play..enjoy or push on.
Ive not checked event dates yet but i would consider the Pod, inters and if im really brave VMAX (dropped a spark tip and blew her up incl fire last time i tried)
Im itching for the 1/4 but i need to test carefully and build her up a psi at a time and see whats going on with egts, but hoping the new head with bigger valves, helps out, otherwise im looking at going tubular manifold.
Thought a WOT box was standard issue for you boys playing with gear-stick stuff..is it an option?
This is where DCT with LC is a winner as it just turns into a computer game and you can hold on with both hands and i dont have to worry about missing a gear or mis-selection, but it takes a lot to convert some to the 21st century tech
Steve


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Quick Google docs with peoples results:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0

Please feel free to edit your name, TT model and Stage. White board got a little wobbly in places!


----------



## olly12

Hi pot of jam. can u change my power from 500 to 560 please ? 
power 560 /508lbft
TTRS loba stage 3 lo500p (REVO)

No 23 harrison
audi ttrs stage 2 MRC


----------



## jamman

Pot Of Jam said:


> Quick Google docs with peoples results:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0
> 
> Please feel free to edit your name, TT model and Stage. White board got a little wobbly in places!


I do believe I have an assistant for next year :wink:


----------



## Mondo

As long as whoever it is knows the difference between S2+ and S3. :-*


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> As long as whoever it is knows the difference between S2+ and S3. :-*


 :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

:wink:


----------



## jamman

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :-* :-*


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> As long as whoever it is knows the difference between S2+ and S3. :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And they know how to round up, my 243 was actually 243.9...

Still can't get over my figures   

John


----------



## L33JSA

Mondo said:


> As long as whoever it is knows the difference between S2+ and S3. :-*


Bitter.....much [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Hardly. :-*


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Well I was going by the white board so what ever was on there that's what I put.

Would have thought they would have rounded it up as I know they did with Edons and mine.

Changed to 244.

Spreadsheets are my thing  Although Google docs is a bit tricky as it uses java instead of macros and formulas.

Maybe there should be a set in stone Stage listing, as I am still unsure at what point my car would become stage two.

As far as I understand it:

Stage 1
Remap S1
Exhaust
FMIC
Induction
Hoses (3" tip ect)

Stage 2
The above but with a Stage 2 remamp

Stage 3
All of the above but with engine parts, cams, inlet manifold, valves, engine rebuilds ect.

Big turbo
All of the above + a honking great turbo.


----------



## Eadon

Stage 1 should just be a map with induction mods and cat back at most like majority of other Marques.

Then when DP, decat and FMIC etc come into it that should be stage 2.

Hybrid is stage 2 +.

And I remember reading that modded internals and/or big turbo put you in stage 3.


----------



## jamman

Boys my do I give [email protected]@@ buzzer is flashing :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Boys my do I give [email protected]@@ buzzer is flashing :lol:


 :lol:

I think there should only be 2 categories ... Ko4 and BT...

I'll take the award for ko4


----------



## Callum-TT

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boys my do I give [email protected]@@ buzzer is flashing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I think there should only be 2 categories ... Ko4 and BT...
> 
> I'll take the award for ko4
Click to expand...

Is anyone running a BT?

Matt possibly


----------



## L33JSA

Callum-TT said:


> Is anyone running a BT?
> 
> Matt possibly


Well he ain't gonna make 431bhp on a hybrid K04 that's for sure!! :lol:


----------



## olly12

431 very impressive


----------



## Eadon

Callum-TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boys my do I give [email protected]@@ buzzer is flashing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I think there should only be 2 categories ... Ko4 and BT...
> 
> I'll take the award for ko4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is anyone running a BT?
> 
> Matt possibly
Click to expand...

Wak, Rich, Matt, James out of the cars on the day. Plenty more I'm sure.


----------



## Matt B

Callum-TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boys my do I give [email protected]@@ buzzer is flashing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I think there should only be 2 categories ... Ko4 and BT...
> 
> I'll take the award for ko4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is anyone running a BT?
> 
> Matt possibly
Click to expand...

Me wak james rich


----------



## V6RUL

:roll: 
Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

olly12 said:


> 431 very impressive


Yeah - not bad for a 13 year old car.

Who knows what I could do with a tank of race fuel 8)


----------



## olly12

Only 1 way to find out ;-)


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> :roll:
> Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol:
> Steve


Add Steve in 2019 maybe


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Add Steve in 2019 maybe
Click to expand...

That date is still no guarantee..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Add Steve in 2019 maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That date is still no guarantee..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I was giving you some leeway matey


----------



## L33JSA

Thought this might be a useful exercise since some people are disappointed with their results.

If 'Pot of Jam' maybe so kind perhaps we could add another bit of information into his spreadsheet here...



Pot Of Jam said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DECOc1OG-e63Ofc0u2kOK-4DEgws7QRVORPmW1d2PyE/edit#gid=0


...which would be 'MAF result'. Think he would need to unlock it for people to enter the information.

Everyone will be getting emailed their logs which were taken using VCDS.

If everyone can enter in their MAF derived power result from the logs when they receive them perhaps we can see how they relate. If they can't for whatever reason edit the spreadsheet just post them up here for someone else to enter. Don't put in what you get normally on the road....only put in what it made on that day from the logs....and NO CHEATING!!! 

For those that don't know......you calculate it by taking the highest Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) (g/s) figure and divide it by 0.8

e.g. 210g/s divided by 0.8 = 262.5bhp.

This could be interesting.....


----------



## Pugwash69

Good idea Lee. I logged my car tonight on a 20 mile trip and the MAF derived value is around 5 above my result from Saturday. I'll wait for the VCDS logs eagerly!

Got my logs.

Peak MAF was 155.5, which works out as 194.4 bhp, compared to 186.9 PS given on the day.


----------



## Mondo

Good idea, but... I don't remember giving anyone my e-mail address... :?


----------



## Eadon

That would be very interesting if we could get the logs, although as mentioned I didn't give an email address.

They will probably send it across to James.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Good idea, but... I don't remember giving anyone my e-mail address... :?


Nor me, but would be very interested in the logs... [smiley=book2.gif]

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Good idea, but... I don't remember giving anyone my e-mail address... :?


the night before? you dont remember......ohhhhhhh :lol:

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, but... I don't remember giving anyone my e-mail address... :?
> 
> 
> 
> the night before? you dont remember......ohhhhhhh :lol:
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Yeah..the manager of the pub seemed to know you.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Folks PM me your email addys and I will send your log files


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> Folks PM me your email addys and I will send your log files


Done. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks PM me your email addys and I will send your log files
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

done 

NONE of the others will be that quick.

I will do a write up but be warrned im working everyday for the next 3 weeks so wont be soon


----------



## OeTT

PM sent :roll:


----------



## Duggy

Pm sent 

John


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks PM me your email addys and I will send your log files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers James! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might be a useful exercise since some people are disappointed with their results.
> 
> If 'Pot of Jam' maybe so kind perhaps we could add another bit of information into his spreadsheet here...
> 
> 
> 
> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DECOc1OG-e63Ofc0u2kOK-4DEgws7QRVORPmW1d2PyE/edit#gid=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...which would be 'MAF result'. Think he would need to unlock it for people to enter the information.
> 
> Everyone will be getting emailed their logs which were taken using VCDS.
> 
> If everyone can enter in their MAF derived power result from the logs when they receive them perhaps we can see how they relate. If they can't for whatever reason edit the spreadsheet just post them up here for someone else to enter. Don't put in what you get normally on the road....only put in what it made on that day from the logs....and NO CHEATING!!!
> 
> For those that don't know......you calculate it by taking the highest Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) (g/s) figure and divide it by 0.8
> 
> e.g. 210g/s divided by 0.8 = 262.5bhp.
> 
> This could be interesting.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wont let me edit the spreadsheet but run two was slightly better for me at 182.42 which works out at 228bhp for me.


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might be a useful exercise since some people are disappointed with their results.
> 
> If 'Pot of Jam' maybe so kind perhaps we could add another bit of information into his spreadsheet here...
> 
> 
> 
> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DECOc1OG-e63Ofc0u2kOK-4DEgws7QRVORPmW1d2PyE/edit#gid=0
> 
> 
> 
> ...which would be 'MAF result'. Think he would need to unlock it for people to enter the information.
> 
> Everyone will be getting emailed their logs which were taken using VCDS.
> 
> If everyone can enter in their MAF derived power result from the logs when they receive them perhaps we can see how they relate. If they can't for whatever reason edit the spreadsheet just post them up here for someone else to enter. Don't put in what you get normally on the road....only put in what it made on that day from the logs....and NO CHEATING!!!
> 
> For those that don't know......you calculate it by taking the highest Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) (g/s) figure and divide it by 0.8
> 
> e.g. 210g/s divided by 0.8 = 262.5bhp.
> 
> This could be interesting.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wont let me edit the spreadsheet but run two was slightly better for me at 182.42 which works out at 228bhp for me.
Click to expand...

What mods were you running Paul?

As I thought we were similar mod wise? :?

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> What mods were you running Paul?
> 
> As I thought we were similar mod wise? :?
> 
> John


200 cell sports cats, 2.5inch PipeWerx catback, HG Motorsport FMIC, Forge 008DV, Badger5 TIP, S2000 K&N with cold air feed pipe, Creations Motorsports cold side DV kit. Thinks thats about it for the engine side of things.

I also run her on Momentum 99 all the time.

My car has not been mapped yet John. Plan is to go back down to PipeWerx for one of there 3inch downpipes & sports cats before i go for a remap.

When my car came off the rollers he asked me if it had been mapped to which i replied no and his first word was Really? He was quite surprised that it made the figure that it did. I then mentioned that i had done the above things and will be getting her mapped at some stage. He did say that these engines don't seem to perform as well on there rollers and that he was surprised with my results for a non mapped car.

Only other thing that he said to me was that at the top of the rev range the water temp seemed to be a little higher than it should. Not sure how bad it is but the car drove down the road and back up the road fine, Liquid said the coolant was at 90c pretty much all the time. Will be something for me to investigate.

The Gatchet also seemed to have a good result for a standard QS coming in at 234bhp

Its very surprising how some cars have maps and they seem to have had lower runs than expected. Might just be the rollers as he did say himself the 1.8T cars seem to under perform on there rollers. As others have said its more pub talk and its all about how the car drives at the end of the day. I am sure there are still a few shocked by the results considering people thought last years results were down on the previous year so this will have popped a spanner in the works.

Was a great day overall though and i am just happy my car never went bang on the rollers lol.


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mods were you running Paul?
> 
> As I thought we were similar mod wise? :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 200 cell sports cats, 2.5inch PipeWerx catback, HG Motorsport FMIC, Forge 008DV, Badger5 TIP, S2000 K&N with cold air feed pipe, Creations Motorsports cold side DV kit. Thinks thats about it for the engine side of things.
> 
> I also run her on Momentum 99 all the time.
> 
> My car has not been mapped yet John. Plan is to go back down to PipeWerx for one of there 3inch downpipes & sports cats before i go for a remap.
> 
> When my car came off the rollers he asked me if it had been mapped to which i replied no and his first word was Really? He was quite surprised that it made the figure that it did. I then mentioned that i had done the above things and will be getting her mapped at some stage. He did say that these engines don't seem to perform as well on there rollers and that he was surprised with my results for a non mapped car.
> 
> Only other thing that he said to me was that at the top of the rev range the water temp seemed to be a little higher than it should. Not sure how bad it is but the car drove down the road and back up the road fine, Liquid said the coolant was at 90c pretty much all the time. Will be something for me to investigate.
> 
> The Gatchet also seemed to have a good result for a standard QS coming in at 234bhp
Click to expand...

There were a lot of differences :?

I'm running a BCS 3" downpipe with 200 cell cat, milltek cat back, AH Fabrications FMIC, Forge 008DV, Badger5 3" tip, VTDA and SFS cold side relocation.

I also run constantly on tesco momentum

I also am not mapped yet, but down at Waks on the 31st may

So not a lot of difference apart from the dp and mine got 243.9, would have thought they would have been closer?

Just waiting for James to send my logs so I can have a closer look

John


----------



## Paulj100

I know recognise most of the cars on here now but not there owners so who are these guys and what cars do they own


----------



## jamman

I've sent out the logs to those that have emailed upto now.

I wouldn't read tooooo much into the rollers it's just a bit of fun and as any RR veteran will tell you it is a lottery.

I know several cars that ran that day Damien, Wak, Mondo, Mine are all making more than what was recorded on the day so I really wouldnt read toooo much into the RR results just enjoy the day.


----------



## OeTT

Much happier after looking at the logs. 222.06 / 0.8 is 277.6, much nearer what I expected.
Stewart


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mods were you running Paul?
> 
> As I thought we were similar mod wise? :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 200 cell sports cats, 2.5inch PipeWerx catback, HG Motorsport FMIC, Forge 008DV, Badger5 TIP, S2000 K&N with cold air feed pipe, Creations Motorsports cold side DV kit. Thinks thats about it for the engine side of things.
> 
> I also run her on Momentum 99 all the time.
> 
> My car has not been mapped yet John. Plan is to go back down to PipeWerx for one of there 3inch downpipes & sports cats before i go for a remap.
> 
> When my car came off the rollers he asked me if it had been mapped to which i replied no and his first word was Really? He was quite surprised that it made the figure that it did. I then mentioned that i had done the above things and will be getting her mapped at some stage. He did say that these engines don't seem to perform as well on there rollers and that he was surprised with my results for a non mapped car.
> 
> Only other thing that he said to me was that at the top of the rev range the water temp seemed to be a little higher than it should. Not sure how bad it is but the car drove down the road and back up the road fine, Liquid said the coolant was at 90c pretty much all the time. Will be something for me to investigate.
> 
> The Gatchet also seemed to have a good result for a standard QS coming in at 234bhp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a lot of differences :?
> 
> I'm running a BCS 3" downpipe with 200 cell cat, milltek cat back, AH Fabrications FMIC, Forge 008DV, Badger5 3" tip, VTDA and SFS cold side relocation.
> 
> I also run constantly on tesco momentum
> 
> I also am not mapped yet, but down at Waks on the 31st may
> 
> So not a lot of difference apart from the dp and mine got 243.9, would have thought they would have been closer?
> 
> Just waiting for James to send my logs so I can have a closer look
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Ah ok then John i did wonder if you had a cheeky wee map as going by the table you were classed as a stage 1?

Thats a very very good run for standard then. That downpipe must help out alot. One of the reasons i have held off on the map till i have one on the car. Doubt it would be giving me an other 20bhp though.

Following on from the end of my last post, A perfect example was Pugwash Stage 1 but only 7bhp more than standard? Yes i know cars lose power as they get older but i was surprised by some of the results. An other example, Nems Stage 1 232bhp. But then there is yours which i had passed over as its down as a Stage 1, 244bhp but no map starts to make you scratch your head after a while. You will need to get pot of jam to update the table as that makes your results really impressive.



jamman said:


> I've sent out the logs to those that have emailed upto now.
> 
> I wouldn't read tooooo much into the rollers it's just a bit of fun and as any RR veteran will tell you it is a lottery.
> 
> I know several cars that ran that day Damien, Wak, Mondo, Mine are all making more than what was recorded on the day so I really wouldnt read toooo much into the RR results just enjoy the day.


Cheers for the logs James. As you say at the end of the day it was a fun day out and i for one enjoyed the day getting to put faces to names and seeing some stunning cars in the flesh.


----------



## Duggy

My maf reading was 192.39 / 0.8 240.49bhp

Figure on the day was 243.9ps

Liquid showed 241bhp on the day before










John


----------



## BaueruTc

This is normally what my car achieves on a 3rd gear run on the Liquid




























My logs are down on the day compared to this but i am still happy with my results on the day.


----------



## Duggy

Paul,

They put me down as stage 1 due to the amount of mods I had, which I had no problem with. In all honesty I have more mods than some stage 2's...

As you can see in my post above, maf reading gave nigh on the same as my liquid gave 241, which is very similar to your readings 

It is a dyno lottery and always will be

However, James is totally right, it's really all about meeting some old friends, making some new ones and talking for a whole day about the the cars we cherish 

John


----------



## BaueruTc

I totaly aggree with everything your saying. I am sure you cant wait to get her mapped by WAK! You will be driving a totally different animal once she is mapped. Looking forward to getting mine done sooner rather than later. Wont be happy if im not in the stage 2 section by next year. :lol:


----------



## Eadon

Something worth pointing out, which I don't think has been mentioned here although I mentioned on the day to James and John i think it was, which is the difference between PS which this dyno reads and BHP. It doesn't help the numbers though 

My 244.5PS = 241.2BHP

But my Mass Flow on the day of 203.3 g/s = 254.1BHP

I don't have a liquid gauge but will be getting one soon so will see how some runs with that compare.

Jon

(Also anyone noticed any marks from removal of bumper trim  )


----------



## Pugwash69

Can anyone explain why engine load exceeded 100% also? Or is that just my results? They're as high as 172% in the log.
When I log my car using the Torque App it only ever peaks at 100%.


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Something worth pointing out, which I don't think has been mentioned here although I mentioned on the day to James and John i think it was, which is the difference between PS which this dyno reads and BHP. It doesn't help the numbers though
> 
> My 244.5PS = 241.2BHP
> 
> But my Mass Flow on the day of 203.3 g/s = 254.1BHP
> 
> I don't have a liquid gauge but will be getting one soon so will see how some runs with that compare.
> 
> Jon
> 
> (Also anyone noticed any marks from removal of bumper trim  )


Yes Jon,

Mine are all within 0.5 bhp  So all mine match, it'll be interesting to see Damien's and Mondo's

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Even with 50mph of fan to the front of the car, the conditions still don't simulate real world road ones and often cars struggle with the lack of cooling, which will effect the power figures you achieve. When the cooling isn't effective then the intake temps will rise causing the ecu to pull back the load request to the engine and reduce the power to compensate. If the cooling is really bad then the exhaust gas temperature will be much higher than the ECU is happy with and the ecu will go into an egt protection mode and dump fuel in to cool everything down.

You can typically see this on rolling road results by a lower than expected power figure that's made at relitively low rpm, and if the fueling is being monitored then you will see it being on a rich side.

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> (Also anyone noticed any marks from removal of bumper trim  )


Yes Jon, I did around the bottom of the bumper grill where the tow hook was fitted. :?

Damien kindly tried to polish these out for me on the day but with no luck however like he suggested some T-Cut did the trick on Sunday. 

Try that mate and Good Luck ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

Yeah I've not had a chance to go at them yet. There are 2 marks, one is just a scuff and I'm confident will come out, the other has some depth to it and can be felt with my nail :x 

It was only after seeing Damien ever so carefully remove his trim that triggered the thought to check mine later that day.

Jon


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Yeah I've not had a chance to go at them yet. There are 2 marks, one is just a scuff and I'm confident will come out, the other has some depth to it and can be felt with my nail :x
> 
> It was only after seeing Damien ever so carefully remove his trim that triggered the thought to check mine later that day.
> 
> Jon


Yes mate, same here and next time I will certainly remove it myself ! [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Hmmm... thought the spreadsheet was public and editable by all.

Will have to look at it when I get home as can't do much on the iPad and works poxy proxy will not let me go to google docs.


----------



## Mondo

C'mon James, don't keep me in suspenders; where are my MAF figures? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## OeTT

you need to update that sig! :twisted:


----------



## Mondo

Workin' on it, my friend, but my graphic designer is kn hols at the moment.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> C'mon James, don't keep me in suspenders; where are my MAF figures? [smiley=book2.gif]


Patience


----------



## jamman

Oi FB dont be deleting your posts

check your email

all sent that have requested so far


----------



## Mondo

It was just a duplicated one. Poxy 'smart' phone... :x

Thanks for the charts, DB. 294bhp by their logged MAF figures is closer to what I was expecting.


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Got it cheers, now just need to work out what to do with them... :?

Got It, g/s / 0.8


----------



## Eadon

Pot Of Jam said:


> Got it cheers, now just need to work out what to do with them... :?
> 
> Got It, g/s / 0.8


What did you end up with?


----------



## OeTT

Mondo said:


> It was just a duplicated one. Poxy 'smart' phone... :x
> 
> Thanks for the charts, DB. 294bhp by their logged MAF figures is closer to what I was expecting.


Getting close to that magic number! Not sure how I'll find 23 without major spend


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> It was just a duplicated one. Poxy 'smart' phone... :x
> 
> Thanks for the charts, DB. 294bhp by their logged MAF figures is closer to what I was expecting.


U

Must admit i did check before I sent them and knew that would cheer you up a tad


----------



## Mondo

Not a surprise; I've logged 240gms before - that's bang on 300bhp in old money.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Not a surprise; I've logged 240gms before - that's bang on 300bhp in old money.


Now that's better ;-)

Did the calc on mine and within 0.5 bhp of what I got and what I get on the liquid 

Strange, but seeing some more positive faces in this thread now 

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a surprise; I've logged 240gms before - that's bang on 300bhp in old money.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's better ;-)
> 
> Did the calc on mine and within 0.5 bhp of what I got and what I get on the liquid
> 
> Strange, but seeing some more positive faces in this thread now
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well on the day i achieved 222bhp and going by the log for the run it works out at 228bhp. Only 6bhp difference on the day so i am happy with that. My car must be fussy and simply requires the lovely (Cold) Scottish Highlands air to achieve the 240bhp that i always seem to get on the liquid up here :lol:


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Eadon said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it cheers, now just need to work out what to do with them... :?
> 
> Got It, g/s / 0.8
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up with?
Click to expand...

244.375 (245)

Edit: Also the RR spreadsheet is editable by all now.


----------



## OeTT

I can confirm that the sheet is editable. Hope you don't mind but I added 2 new columns for people to put in the max G70 reading from the log and the derived BHP from that. 
cheers

Stewart


----------



## dbbloke

Bugger, missed it. Was looking for an excuse to return to the UK about now.
Well done everyone. Surprising figures / results, i.e. lower than usual. Maybe next year then.


----------



## Nem

I'm wondering if we wanted another session later in the year, now we have a possibly more realistic baseline on these rollers. Could be interesting to let people have the summer to carry on modding or whatever and then go back rather than waiting a whole year?

I know the power station figures were all very nice, but MRC's results seem to me to be a lot more believable.


----------



## Lollypop86

Nem said:


> I'm wondering if we wanted another session later in the year, now we have a possibly more realistic baseline on these rollers. Could be interesting to let people have the summer to carry on modding or whatever and then go back rather than waiting a whole year?
> 
> I know the power station figures were all very nice, but MRC's results seem to me to be a lot more believable.


+1 from what I;ve heard

J
xx


----------



## mullum

I'm sure a late summer (September ?) RR day would do well. Perhaps not everyone would come to both but maybe the numbers (of attendees) would be made up by those who couldn't make it to the April event.
James might (understandably) prefer to leave the legwork for someone else, and perhaps no need for trophies etc for the second event.


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> I'm wondering if we wanted another session later in the year, now we have a possibly more realistic baseline on these rollers. Could be interesting to let people have the summer to carry on modding or whatever and then go back rather than waiting a whole year?
> 
> I know the power station figures were all very nice, but MRC's results seem to me to be a lot more believable.


After speaking with Dougie I would tend to disagree mate he stated over and over for some reason the rollers have trouble with the 1.8 and always have had.

Even taking that into account I still think they did an excellent job and would go there again.

I still advise peeps not to get hung up on the results as they offer pretty much zero insight into real world driving.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if we wanted another session later in the year, now we have a possibly more realistic baseline on these rollers. Could be interesting to let people have the summer to carry on modding or whatever and then go back rather than waiting a whole year?
> 
> I know the power station figures were all very nice, but MRC's results seem to me to be a lot more believable.
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking with Dougie I would tend to disagree mate he stated over and over for some reason the rollers have trouble with the 1.8 and always have had.
> 
> Even taking that into account I still think they did an excellent job and would go there again.
> 
> I still advise peeps not to get hung up on the results as they offer pretty much zero insight into real world driving.
Click to expand...

Well said Mr Mayes 

P.s over the moon with my results :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

OeTT said:


> I can confirm that the sheet is editable. Hope you don't mind but I added 2 new columns for people to put in the max G70 reading from the log and the derived BHP from that.
> cheers
> 
> Stewart


Cheers Stewart and also Jamie for unlocking the sheet.

Just popped mine in too. 

Here is the link again for anyone updating there results https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0


----------



## Bikerz

Paulj100 said:


> I know recognise most of the cars on here now but not there owners so who are these guys and what cars do they own


Sadly I'm straight with a lovley Welsh young lady. Although I have been described as "Straight as a roundabout" :lol:

Im the tall lanky young one. I run a Red Mk1 TT Plate "RIDE ME". Had her for 8 year now she runs a GTX30R76 2.0L etc.... Stripped Caged etc... Weekend car and track car, been off the road for over 3 years now as I went to uni. Should be back soon!


----------



## Mondo

Tonks, don't forget to update your stage... :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Add Steve in 2019 maybe
Click to expand...

Me in 2020. Im younger than Steve tho so will get more use :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> Nothing like getting it in the right order.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Add Steve in 2019 maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me in 2020. Im younger than Steve tho so will get more use :wink:
Click to expand...

But I can touch my toes..I think
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> Tonks, don't forget to update your stage... :wink:


Update my stage ?

You mean I've been changed to stage 2 now ?


----------



## Eadon

I have taken the liberty of adding a /.8 function to the Mass flow column so that it calculates/inputs for you 

Just trying to get it to 1dp.


----------



## Eadon

Going by the stages defined by Nick and James before the event, your rods put you in stage 3 Tonks


----------



## tonksy26

Eadon said:


> Going by the stages defined by Nick and James before the event, your rods put you in stage 3 Tonks


My trophy says 2+, the trophy doesn't lie.


----------



## Eadon

:lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Hang on actually let me just check my trophy....


----------



## tonksy26




----------



## tonksy26

Yes it does say stage 2+


----------



## Eadon

And 'mine' says Stage 1 winner which also isn't entirely true


----------



## Duggy

I'm up for this, will be mapped by then and proper stage 2


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> I'm up for this, will be mapped by then and proper stage 2


x2!

Doubt i'll be 'full' stage 2 by then but parts are on their way


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Yeah I would come as the last one was cut short for me, if I stay to the end I may get a trophy


----------



## Eadon

Pot Of Jam said:


> Yeah I would come as the last one was cut short for me, if I stay to the end I may get a trophy


You will still be getting this one, haven't had a chance to send it off but have the day off tomorrow


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Eadon said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would come as the last one was cut short for me, if I stay to the end I may get a trophy
> 
> 
> 
> You will still be getting this one, haven't had a chance to send it off but have the day off tomorrow
Click to expand...

You're a Gentleman 

So what you having done to you car next? got to keep the compitition healthy!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

One from the dark side, I would be up for it again 

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for this, will be mapped by then and proper stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> x2!
> 
> Doubt i'll be 'full' stage 2 by then but parts are on their way
Click to expand...

What's on the shopping list then?

John


----------



## Mondo

Eadon said:


> Going by the stages defined by Nick and James before the event, your rods put you in stage 3 Tonks


Rods as _well _as bored out to 1.9!?! 

[smiley=book2.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=furious3.gif]

Definitely stage 3! Mind you, s2+ or S3, you still win your stage, as apparently BTs are different again. 

And no, not interested in running at MRC again, professional and stuffed with horny metal though they were. A RR where they say 1.8Ts always struggle to put the power down doesn't seem right to me, not when a lower MAF figure produces better BHP figures elsewhere. :?

Still, I didn't really go for the RR; it was more about the chat, the camaraderie and the chance to put Damien in his place. :wink:


----------



## OeTT

The V6 struggled to put down its power as well  
But clearly some cars didn't the TTRSs were awesome.
Great day out though and great to catch up and talk boll*cks


----------



## tonksy26

As mondo says I wouldn't want to run at MRC again. They seemed greats guys but results weren't right for me, I did another run with the maf today and was nowhere near the RR result. :?


----------



## V6RUL

Awesome GTi it is then..up norfff, about time you Southerners had some flat cap hospitality and I will supply the trophies this time round..
Steve


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Still, I didn't really go for the RR; it was more about the chat, the camaraderie and the chance to put Damien in his place. :wink:


Completely agree with everything you said Mondo plans are already in motion to find a RR for next years event
although like you said MRC were great but the rollers were as they said not 1.8 friendly lol

I've already contacted them Steve


----------



## jamman

There's are quite generous though aren't they :lol:


----------



## neilc

Why would one type of RR struggle only with one type of vehicle though ? As mentioned the TTRS's , MK2's and BMW's and mine hit great numbers. Maybe these are the real numbers guys much as you might not like it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Why would one type of RR struggle only with one type of vehicle though ? As mentioned the TTRS's , MK2's and BMW's and mine hit great numbers. Maybe these are the real numbers guys much as you might not like it [smiley=gossip.gif]


Whoooooo there Golf boy

It's their words not mine


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I didn't really go for the RR; it was more about the chat, the camaraderie and the chance to put Damien in his place. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with everything you said Mondo plans are already in motion to find a RR for next years event
> although like you said MRC were great but the rollers were as they said not 1.8 friendly lol
> 
> I've already contacted them Steve
Click to expand...

Oh..joint event maybe..but I'm not sharing a room as I don't want to upset your uver arf.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I didn't really go for the RR; it was more about the chat, the camaraderie and the chance to put Damien in his place. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with everything you said Mondo plans are already in motion to find a RR for next years event
> although like you said MRC were great but the rollers were as they said not 1.8 friendly lol
> 
> I've already contacted them Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..joint event maybe..but I'm not sharing a room as I don't want to upset your uver arf.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

Nah mate organise away just wanted to let you know that I'd contacted a few RRs with regards to running TTs to get info.


----------



## neilc

Well I suppose what I mean is I can't see that a TT running in FWD and a Golf which is FWD can be that different to run on a RR in reality , they both weigh a similar amount within 75 kg both have a similar sized engine and power and in theory should have similar traction . :?


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Well I suppose what I mean is I can't see that a TT running in FWD and a Golf which is FWD can be that different to run on a RR in reality , they both weigh a similar amount within 75 kg both have a similar sized engine and power and in theory should have similar traction . :?


I agree but it doesn't detract from the fact that Dougie and Stuart stated many times that their rollers weren't 1.8 friendly.

I dont personally give a fig


----------



## BaueruTc

V6RUL said:


> Awesome GTi it is then..up norfff, about time you Southerners had some flat cap hospitality and I will supply the trophies this time round..
> Steve


Anywhere further up the country is always a bonus for me! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Seemed fine by me lmao


----------



## V6RUL

Would be interesting if Awesome run all you 1.8 boys in 4wd to see the numbers then..
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

V6RUL said:


> Would be interesting if Awesome run all you 1.8 boys in 4wd to see the numbers then..
> Steve


I take it they would be lower then?


----------



## V6RUL

BaueruTc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting if Awesome run all you 1.8 boys in 4wd to see the numbers then..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I take it they would be lower then?
Click to expand...

Nah, they can adjust for 4wd.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I think an idea would be to do a North and a South event but I don't want peeps
getting obsessed with the RRs because to my eyes it's meant to be a fun event.


----------



## Mondo

Matt B said:


> Seemed fine by me lmao


Thought you might say that. 

Geez, you must be close - if not over - 460bhp, going by how short their rollers seemed to be compared to the MAF figures.

I'd be up for Awesome GTI's rollers, just for a change - and a chance to drop some dosh on more mods I don't need.  :wink:


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting if Awesome run all you 1.8 boys in 4wd to see the numbers then..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I take it they would be lower then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they can adjust for 4wd.
> Steve
Click to expand...

What's the difference with their RR then Steve?

I can't believe we have so much trouble finding one we can all run on, mine was spot on, but others were certainly no where near what they expected. If everyone's was low or high, then there isn't really a problem, but there was no real direct comparison at all :?

John


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> I think an idea would be to do a North and a South event but I don't want peeps
> getting obsessed with the RRs because to my eyes it's meant to be a fun event.


Let's go back to Powerstation... :lol: :lol:

I know there were some rivalries, but at the end of the day I think everyone did have lots of fun James 

I certainly did 

John


----------



## jamman

That's good to hear mate


----------



## tonksy26

I can understand people saying it's about not about the figures it's about having fun and a laugh on the day. But it's also nice to see where all your effort has gone into. My car as a perfect example... I wasn't expecting to even run never mind get a trophy on the day. I wanted to know where all the hard work and money had got me. Even if I had ran on my own I would of been still disappointed I didn't even make 300.


----------



## V6RUL

If I'm happy to run on Awesomes rollers, then that sez it all.
It's the make of roller and the ability to strap the TT securely, that bonnet hopping is not required..
Powerstation is not an option for me as they can't roll the V6.. 

Here is a wastegate test graph at Awesome from my TT..

Steve


----------



## Pugwash69

I went to see if a cheap remap was crap or not. I confirmed my engine doesn't show any flat spots and it didn't blow any coil packs.  It's performing exactly as it feels.

I also noticed some swine has sorted the spreadsheet and now I'm clearly top of pile. :


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> I can understand people saying it's about not about the figures it's about having fun and a laugh on the day. But it's also nice to see where all your effort has gone into. My car as a perfect example... I wasn't expecting to even run never mind get a trophy on the day. I wanted to know where all the hard work and money had got me. Even if I had ran on my own I would of been still disappointed I didn't even make 300.


Agree. It's a bit of both - having a laugh and seeing what she makes. I know my car makes 300bhp (according to the MAF) and I kinda wanted the RR to reflect that. But to have it show 5bhp less than I had on another RR 2 years ago just feels... wrong. :?

James, if I haven't said already, well done for sorting us lot of miserable [email protected] out. It's always good to see who's more orange; you or your car. :-*

PS: I think your car won on that front this year. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

PS: MAF figures uploaded.

Oh, and I might have modified someone's stage... :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc

Pugwash69 said:


> I went to see if a cheap remap was crap or not. I confirmed my engine doesn't show any flat spots and it didn't blow any coil packs.  It's performing exactly as it feels.
> 
> I also noticed some swine has sorted the spreadsheet and now I'm clearly top of pile. :


pmsl i am right behind you in second though :lol:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0

Still a fair few gaps in there guys.....


----------



## Eadon

Being in that Doc while someone else is is quit funny, just watched Paul enter his data into the wrong row


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Being in that Doc while someone else is is quit funny, just watched Paul enter his data into the wrong row


HAHA, you spying on me pal ! :wink:


----------



## Eadon

John and POJ,

3" DP and Decat to be fitted, FMIC ordered. 3" TIP and injectors to be bought after that. Then a visit to the guru would be the only natural thing to do :lol:


----------



## Eadon

The Gachet said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being in that Doc while someone else is is quit funny, just watched Paul enter his data into the wrong row
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, you spying on me pal ! :wink:
Click to expand...

Just happened to see it, honest  was weird to watch, like it was my comp entering it by itself haha

(And i think you may have been spotted Paul)


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being in that Doc while someone else is is quit funny, just watched Paul enter his data into the wrong row
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, you spying on me pal ! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just happened to see it, honest  was weird to watch, like it was my comp entering it by itself haha
> 
> (And i think you may have been spotted Paul)
Click to expand...

I bet mate, just like when the IT bods at work take control of your PC remotely... freaky !


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being in that Doc while someone else is is quit funny, just watched Paul enter his data into the wrong row
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, you spying on me pal ! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (And i think you may have been spotted Paul)
Click to expand...

Just checked mate but unfortunately it wasn't me !


----------



## Eadon

I was convinced!


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> I was convinced!


I got all excited too !!!  :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> John and POJ,
> 
> 3" DP and Decat to be fitted, FMIC ordered. 3" TIP and injectors to be bought after that. Then a visit to the guru would be the only natural thing to do :lol:


That should be a pretty good comparison once you've got those on 

What makes are you/have you gone for?

BCS claim the size of my sports cat, gives as much flow as a decat, it will be interesting to find out :roll:

John


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and POJ,
> 
> 3" DP and Decat to be fitted, FMIC ordered. 3" TIP and injectors to be bought after that. Then a visit to the guru would be the only natural thing to do :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a pretty good comparison once you've got those on
> 
> What makes are you/have you gone for?
> 
> BCS claim the size of my sports cat, gives as much flow as a decat, it will be interesting to find out :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Got the decat and downpipe with my car for a good price and they are Pipewerx, HG motorsports FMIC, Bader 5 TIP probably V2.2, and not sure on the injector front. Siemens Deka 630 maybe? (is that right ? :lol: )

I read about the BCS sports cat and was quite interested in it, have you been MOTd with it yet? I also plan a custom exhaust somewhere down the line but in no rush for that, and BCS seem a very good outfit.


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> BCS claim the size of my sports cat, gives as much flow as a decat,
> 
> John


Where are they based and do they fit them too? If so how long did it take them? Any chance letting me know the price of them supplying and fitting the d.p by p.m? Or did you get a whole system off them at once?

Just been looking at the Pipewerx and its not far off £600 without fitting! Will need to give Pipewerx them a call for an all in price.


----------



## L33JSA

If you're going to have an annual RR day....strictly speaking you should find somewhere and stick to it and go back each year. Swapping between rolling roads isn't going to help prove if changes that you've made have helped because every dyno tends to be different......as last weekend's results have proved.

You should really use rolling roads as a tuning tool first to show if changes you have made have made a difference or not and use them as an actual measure of true power second. Hence trying to stick to the same rollers everytime so you reduce the risk of the 'tool' you are using for comparison changing.

The same really applies with MAF figures.....again they are only a guide to what your engine is producing. They only take into consideration the air the engine is taking in.....it doesn't take into account power produced by timing etc. Let's be honest here though.....peoples MAF results from the day weren't a million miles off what they actually made on the rollers - well the people that have actually put them up anyway - within 3-5%?

Eadon - BCS are based in St. Helens. I can't recommend them enough. I've got one of their systems on my 330d.


----------



## Eadon

L33JSA said:


> Eadon - BCS are based in St. Helens. I can't recommend them enough. I've got one of their systems on my 330d.


Bad experience then Lee?


----------



## L33JSA

Eh? How do you figure that? Completely the opposite. Read what I put again!!


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BCS claim the size of my sports cat, gives as much flow as a decat,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they based and do they fit them too? If so how long did it take them? Any chance letting me know the price of them supplying and fitting the d.p by p.m? Or did you get a whole system off them at once?
> 
> Just been looking at the Pipewerx and its not far off £600 without fitting! Will need to give Pipewerx them a call for an all in price.
Click to expand...

Hi Paul,

Drop BCS Nige a pm, the dp was developed on his QS there are some posts on it. I'm sure he'll sort you something out. :wink:

They are not the cheapest, you pay for what you get in my books. It fitted straight on without any hassles or fitment issues and performed well last Saturday. Ed at APS charged me £90 to remove oem downpipes and fit 3" dp

http://www.powervalve.co.uk/contact-us/

John


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon - BCS are based in St. Helens. I can't recommend them enough. I've got one of their systems on my 330d.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad experience then Lee?
Click to expand...

Someone's still asleep... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## cam69

Can someone add my maf figure please it was 215g/s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69

We probably need this link in the first page?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> Can someone add my maf figure please it was 215g/s


Done !


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon - BCS are based in St. Helens. I can't recommend them enough. I've got one of their systems on my 330d.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad experience then Lee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone's still asleep... :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

My excuse and i'm sticking with it. Read "I can't recommend them _though_" :roll:


----------



## cam69

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone add my maf figure please it was 215g/s
> 
> 
> 
> Done !
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Eadon said:


> My excuse and i'm sticking with it. Read "I can't recommend them _though_" :roll:


Same here


----------



## jamman

Some news for next year

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=641473


----------



## The Gachet

Here are 'some' of the photos I took from around the Rolling Road session last Saturday... again, it was a fantastic day with some amazing cars present and a big thanks to James and MRC Tuning for making it all happen ! 

Now can't wait until the next one !!! 

Arrived at Staines Railway Station at 8:30 to find Wak, Cam69 and TheStig666.


Three of us then convoyed up to MRC Tuning.


Follow the Leader !


MRC Tuning's R8 V8 Turbo - 750bhp and 204mph  


R8 Very Big Turbo !


An impressive RS6 C7 in the workshop




Didn't realise road tax went this high !!!  


S2, RS4 and an S4


S2




RS4 B5 Avant


An S4 B5




Bucket seats in the front...


and in the rear !!! 8) 




Cam69 at the front with Pot Of Jam on the way out after a session on the MRC rollers !


Pugwash69


BaueruTc 




Anthony_839




Richyboy's turn !


Loving that Tarox big brake kit !


Might need some wider spacers though !!!  


Wak on the rollers !




Now it's Cam69's turn !


TT S


TT RS's




Some RS4 B5 Avant's






A couple RS4 B7 Avant's




Eadon


Eadon and The Gachet




Barb and TTSPORT666


TTSPORT666 and The Gachet


Tonksy's tool !


Matt B's 431bhp Mk1 monster !




Olly12's 560bhp monster RS !






Ultima GTR


RS4 B7 Saloon


Jamman's red rocket !


BaueruTc before a ten plus hour journey home !!!


Barb's low rider !


The Gachet and TTSPORT666


The scores on the doors !


----------



## jhoneyman

Thats a bloody gorgeous friday night post there !


----------



## BaueruTc

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak

I couldn't let this lie so had to find some horses in another field! 








Dyno lottery......again!


----------



## V6RUL

Wak said:


> I couldn't let this lie so had to find some horses in another field!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyno lottery......again!


Maybe we should all go to them rollers..bit far though..
Steve


----------



## mullum

This place just happens to be on my doorstep  Of course rolling roads are everywhere and a place this far south isn't appropriate for a national event. Perhaps a small local event though.
http://www.westsussexrollingroad.co.uk/

AWD Dyno Dynamics - anyone know anything about that system ? Wak ?

Another system, just wondering which one actually runs Quattro cars properly ..

http://www.rollingroadsussex.co.uk/


----------



## tonksy26

Going off waks difference I have actually got 350bhp


----------



## ian222

mullum said:


> This place just happens to be on my doorstep  Of course rolling roads are everywhere and a place this far south isn't appropriate for a national event. Perhaps a small local event though.
> http://www.westsussexrollingroad.co.uk/
> 
> AWD Dyno Dynamics - anyone know anything about that system ? Wak ?
> 
> Another system, just wondering which one actually runs Quattro cars properly ..
> 
> http://www.rollingroadsussex.co.uk/


I dont think any rr can run quattro properly


----------



## neilc

I am writing an article for the next TTOC Absolutte magazine and would like to use some of the pictures in the thread , hope everyone is ok with that ? Anyone not just let me know. 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

Many thanks to my secretary for pulling his finger out (finally) :wink:


----------

